# 11/15 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: 900th Episode



## CJ

*What will happen when The Deadman comes home?*​


> The Undertaker has long been a cornerstone of Team Blue, and his emergence on this special episode of SmackDown LIVE is undoubtedly linked to The Phenom’s storied history with the brand.
> 
> This marks The Undertaker’s first appearance in a WWE ring since he defeated SmackDown LIVE Commissioner Shane McMahon inside Hell in a Cell at WrestleMania 32. But what message does The Deadman have for the WWE Universe mere days before Raw and SmackDown LIVE collide at Survivor Series – the very event where he first competed over 25 years ago? Who, if anyone, will dare stand in his path? Whatever happens, you won’t want to miss it.











*Can The Rated-R Superstar contain SmackDown LIVE’s Survivor Series Team?*​


> WWE Hall of Famer and SmackDown LIVE legend Edge will return to Team Blue for the 900th episode to host his always memorable talk show, “The Cutting Edge.”
> 
> Not only is WWE.com ecstatic to see Edge come home, but we have also learned that The Rated R-Superstar will welcome SmackDown LIVE’s entire5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Men's Elimination Match team: SmackDown Commissioner Shane McMahon, who agreed to fill the final spot on the team last week; WWE World Champion AJ Styles; Dean Ambrose; New Wyatt Family members Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt; as well as team mascot James Ellsworth.
> 
> Is it possible for Edge to contain this group’s combustible energy? Can these five competitors and their chinless inspiration possibly co-exist against Team Red at Survivor Series? Well, “The Cutting Edge” has never been known for being peaceful, and we are not willing to bet it will be next week.











*Will The A-Lister take back the Intercontinental Title?*​


> SmackDown’s 900th episode will kick off with a highly-anticipated Intercontinental Championship rematch, as Dolph Ziggler will put his title up against former champion The Miz. Can The A-Lister regain the championship he lost at No Mercy on one of the biggest stages in SmackDown LIVE history? Or, will The Showoff show up and prove why he is the definition of a fighting champion?











*Internal turmoil threatens Survivor Series Women’s Team*​


> Following another heated altercation last week, the captain of SmackDown LIVE’s 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Women's Elimination Match, Nikki Bella, will square off against longstanding adversary Carmella.
> 
> Will The Fearless Nikki finally teach some respect to The Princess of Staten Island? Will coach Natalya and the other members of the team look to play a part in the outcome? And what effect will their ongoing altercation have on Team Blue’s chances of reigning supreme over Team Red at Survivor Series?











*Which SmackDown LIVE tag teams will survive?*​


> Last week, Breezango became the final team to qualify to represent SmackDown LIVE in the mammoth 10-on-10 Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match on Nov 20.
> 
> However, considering how intense the competition currently is among Team Blue’s tandems, will they be able to survive long enough to compete on the one night of the year when Raw and SmackDown LIVE are pitted against one another for brand supremacy?
> 
> Be sure to tune in this Tuesday on USA Network to see how it all unfolds on SmackDown LIVE’s 900th episode!


Source: WWE.com

900th episode :mark: Taker return :mark: Edge return :mark:


----------



## Brock




----------



## Donnie

The best heel in SD history comes home.


----------



## Not Lying

Edge and Orton in the same ring again, can't wait for this. These two always had good chemistry.

Can Elsworth fuckk offfff already, I fucking hope everyone who made jokes about him and made threads about him are happy now, I hate seeing his face in the background with those other guys.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Should be another great Smackdown. Raw doesn't even compare to the good product that is Smackdown.


----------



## The Tempest

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Should be another great Smackdown. Raw doesn't even compare to the good product that is Smackdown.


It's so good that their commisioner is "fighting" at SvS, so much for SD not being all about the McMahons :mj4


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

The Tempest said:


> It's so good that their commisioner is "fighting" at SvS, so much for SD not being all about the McMahons :mj4


I'm not saying that it is perfect, I agree with the fact that Shane has nothing to do on the wrestling Smackdown team. I'm just saying that overall Smackdown is much better than Raw.


----------



## The Tempest

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> I'm not saying that it is perfect, I agree with the fact that Shane has nothing to do on the wrestling Smackdown team. I'm just saying that overall Smackdown is much better than Raw.


And I'm telling you that recently SD is just as shit as RAW is, if not slightly worse :mj


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

I REALLY HOPE that we get some sort of altercation between Edge and Undertaker. I just need that to happen.


----------



## CJ




----------



## Punkamaniac

They better not waste an Undertaker appearance on some bloody jobber. :fuckthis


----------



## Reotor

Punkamaniac said:


> They better not waste an Undertaker appearance on some bloody jobber. :fuckthis


Don't worry. There are plenty of other ways for them to waste an Undertaker appearance. :lol


----------



## Brock

Punkamaniac said:


> They better not waste an Undertaker appearance on some bloody jobber. :fuckthis


Taker/Kane team up #23456,896.


----------



## StylesP1

Look forward to another good episode!


----------



## Dolorian

Show has taken a turn for the worse since No Mercy, maybe they turn things around with this episode.


----------



## Dr. Middy

The shows haven't been as strong as before No Mercy, but I think both shows are suffering due to buildup to Survivor Series. Both shows are putting the majority of their rosters into face/heel teams where they whole idea is that they don't get along, a storyline that gets TIRING AS FUCK when you see it 3 times each show. Regardless of this, the shows haven't been terrible.

It's all the more reason to me why Survivor Series as a PPV concept needs to die. Nobody gives a fuck about the Raw/SD matches, just like how over the past bunch of years nobody cared much about any of the 5 v 5 matches on the PPV itself. The only really hot match this decade that was a traditional Survivor Series was the one in 2014 when Sting debuted.


----------



## CJ

Dolorian said:


> Show has taken a turn for the worse since No Mercy, maybe they turn things around with this episode.


I sure hope so, SD was on a good run for a while, but lately it seems to have lost it's way a bit. Idk if it's because of Survivor Series being a joint show & that's effecting things but whatever the problem is I hope they fix it asap.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dr. Middy said:


> The shows haven't been as strong as before No Mercy, but I think both shows are suffering due to buildup to Survivor Series. Both shows are putting the majority of their rosters into face/heel teams where they whole idea is that they don't get along, a storyline that gets TIRING AS FUCK when you see it 3 times each show. Regardless of this, the shows haven't been terrible.
> 
> It's all the more reason to me why Survivor Series as a PPV concept needs to die. Nobody gives a fuck about the Raw/SD matches, just like how over the past bunch of years nobody cared much about any of the 5 v 5 matches on the PPV itself. The only really hot match this decade that was a traditional Survivor Series was the one in 2014 when Sting debuted.


The traditional elimination matches can be great if you have the stakes around them and build them up.

The problem with these matches is all 3 of them have the same theme of “can the teammate trust each other.” Hell on Raw, you got 3 LONG promos with the exact same subject matter. Look, I don’t want these guys to act like they like each other. But there needed to be a reason for these guys to shut up, work together, and that be it.

The Rivalry should be Raw vs. Smackdown. We should be seeing promo duels between Raw and Smackdown and wild brawls. Not all 5 guys on Raw fighting each other, or all 5 teams on Raw bickering too each other. Make me give a shit about Raw vs. Smackdown, like they did in 2005.



Dolorian said:


> Show has taken a turn for the worse since No Mercy, maybe they turn things around with this episode.





CJ said:


> I sure hope so, SD was on a good run for a while, but lately it seems to have lost it's way a bit. Idk if it's because of Survivor Series being a joint show & that's effecting things but whatever the problem is I hope they fix it asap.


From the build up to Backlash to No Mercy, Raw couldn’t touch Smackdown. Have the shows taken a hit since then? A little. But #1, it’s still just 2 hours long with no overrun which helps so much. And #2, I still feel like Smackdown is maximizing more of their time. People will complain about Ellsworth and even will say he should be used every now and again as opposed to every week. But to me he was a solid tool to advance the Ambrose/AJ storyline. 

Now though, it’s hurting that he’s sticking around basically just to stay in the corner. And plus, they are cooperating with Raw and whatever Vince decides. Like I’ve said before, some weeks it’s great, some weeks it’s good, some weeks it’s meh. But even since No Mercy, I’ve never felt like I was wasting time with what I was watching.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

I can't wait to see the Brothers of destruction kicking asses. The Wyatts and Orton will be their victims.


----------



## Banez

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I can't wait to see the Brothers of destruction kicking asses. The Wyatts and Orton will be their victims.


again burying younger talent for selfish needs... when do the legends learn :no:


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Banez said:


> again burying younger talent for selfish needs... when do the legends learn :no:


If you don't like that, I suppose you didn't like when Jericho beat Sami Zayn, right? or when he beat Styles at mania. And I suppose you didn't like when Triple H eliminated 4 young guys in the Royal Rumble and won it, or when HHH beat Ambrose at Roadblock.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The 900th show comes at an awkward time. Like Taker showing up, unless he murks Shane then it's just a segment on the go home show that has nothing to do with the PPV.

This Survivor Series build has been awful, no cross brand conflict at all. Brock vs Orton felt like a more important Raw vs SmackDown match. This build has just been all about if the teams can co-exist.

SmackDown really needs to pick up their game this week, it's been absolute garbage since the last PPV, as bad as Raw honestly.

At least Miz is guaranteed more than 2 minutes TV time this week.


----------



## Banez

DemonKane_Legend said:


> If you don't like that, I suppose you didn't like when Jericho beat Sami Zayn, right? or when he beat Styles at mania. And I suppose you didn't like when Triple H eliminated 4 young guys in the Royal Rumble and won it, or when HHH beat Ambrose at Roadblock.


I know you have issue with all that. Yet you insist that Kane, who's older than most ppl in your list you just mentioned, would win matches & have titles. Ever heard the term 'pot calling the kettle black' ? fits here like glass in a jar.

Nothing wrong with being a fan of someone, but try to lower the bashing of other wrestlers based on how 'old' they look or how 'sluggish' they are. When Kane is going hit 50's in a bit.

Btw, i didn't mind Jericho beating Zayn at all... i dont get the big hype about Zayn. He had good match with Owens but the continuity with him isn't there. Wasted opportunities.

You really wanna bring Royal Rumble into this? I guess you must have loved it when Big Show & Kane eliminated like half a roster back in the Rumble few years back.. what a way to put talent... oh wait they did put 1 guy over.. out of how many were in?

And why wouldn't HHH beat Ambrose at Roadblock? It was for the WWE title and EVERYONE and their mother knew that HHH vs. Roman is the mania match.

Dont dwell in the history and look for the future


----------



## In Punk We Trust

I hope Taker beats the crap out of Ellsworth :mark: :mark:


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Banez said:


> I know you have issue with all that. Yet you insist that Kane, who's older than most ppl in your list you just mentioned, would win matches & have titles. Ever heard the term 'pot calling the kettle black' ? fits here like glass in a jar.
> 
> Nothing wrong with being a fan of someone, but try to lower the bashing of other wrestlers based on how 'old' they look or how 'sluggish' they are. When Kane is going hit 50's in a bit.
> 
> Btw, i didn't mind Jericho beating Zayn at all... i dont get the big hype about Zayn. He had good match with Owens but the continuity with him isn't there. Wasted opportunities.
> 
> You really wanna bring Royal Rumble into this? I guess you must have loved it when Big Show & Kane eliminated like half a roster back in the Rumble few years back.. what a way to put talent... oh wait they did put 1 guy over.. out of how many were in?
> 
> And why wouldn't HHH beat Ambrose at Roadblock? It was for the WWE title and EVERYONE and their mother knew that HHH vs. Roman is the mania match.
> 
> Dont dwell in the history and look for the future


So you're fine with Jericho beating Sami Zayn because you don't get the hype about Sami? well,I'm fine with Kane beating Bray Wyatt because I don't get the hype with Bray either...

Yes, I loved when Kane and Big Show dominated in the Royal Rumble 2015, when they were in the authority their role was to put over the top faces, and that's what they've been doing all the time, but to keep them strong and to help to put over the faces when they beat them you have to book them strong now and then. I you make someone to lose all the time then beating him means nothing.

It's funny that you complain about Kane and Show being dominant in the Royal Rumble, but you're fine with Triple H winning the Royal Rumble... That's a perfect example to the term 'pot calling the kettle black' :wink2:


----------



## Banez

DemonKane_Legend said:


> So you're fine with Jericho beating Sami Zayn because you don't get the hype about Sami? well,I'm fine with Kane beating Bray Wyatt because I don't get the hype with Bray either...
> 
> Yes, I loved when Kane and Big Show dominated in the Royal Rumble 2015, when they were in the authority their role was to put over the top faces, and that's what they've been doing all the time, but to keep them strong and to help to put over the faces when they beat them you have to book them strong now and then. I you make someone to lose all the time then beating him means nothing.
> 
> It's funny that you complain about Kane and Show being dominant in the Royal Rumble, but you're fine with Triple H winning the Royal Rumble... That's a perfect example to the term 'pot calling the kettle black' :wink2:


I dont care about Bray Wyatt, hype and mystic around him died when he lost to Cena.

let me correct your sentence though: "Yes, I loved when Kane and Big Show dominated in the Royal Rumble 2015, when they were in the authority their role was to put over *the top face*"

They only put over 1 guy. Not multiple guys.. just 1.

Just because i didn't mention it doesn't mean i was fine with HHH winning the Rumble. But i would have rather taken HHH winning the Rumble than Roman winning it back to back years.


----------



## Jersey

In Punk We Trust said:


> I hope Taker beats the crap out of Ellsworth :mark: :mark:


He's gonnamake him famous.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Banez said:


> I dont care about Bray Wyatt, hype and mystic around him died when he lost to Cena.
> 
> let me correct your sentence though: "Yes, I loved when Kane and Big Show dominated in the Royal Rumble 2015, when they were in the authority their role was to put over *the top face*"
> 
> They only put over 1 guy. Not multiple guys.. just 1.
> 
> Just because i didn't mention it doesn't mean i was fine with HHH winning the Rumble. But i would have rather taken HHH winning the Rumble than Roman winning it back to back years.


So you don't remember anything that happened before and after Royal Rumble 2015? you only remember the RR? Lol

Kane and Big Show have been putting over the faces long before and after the RR. So if they are booked strong now and then it's nothing bad, unless you're saying that they should never win nor being dominant..... They'be been dominant in the RR but they put over the faces a lot of times. What's wrong with them being dominant one night?
Tell me who did Triple H put over apart from Roman Reigns in the last two years? ......


----------



## Banez

DemonKane_Legend said:


> So you don't remember anything that happened before and after Royal Rumble 2015? you only remember the RR? Lol
> 
> Kane and Big Show have been putting over the faces long before and after the RR. So if they are booked strong now and then it's nothing bad, unless you're saying that they should never win nor being dominant..... They'be been dominant in the RR but they put over the faces a lot of times. What's wrong with them being dominant one night?
> Tell me who did Triple H put over apart from Roman Reigns in the last two years? ......


sure i remember. Reason why i dont give any credit for person beating Kane or Big Show is simply the exact same reason why you dont take Chris Jericho seriously.

They get beat up by any face any day of the week.. how am i suppose to take them seriously ever again? 

HHH putting over someone means lot more than Big Show or Kane putting someone over. And the difference with there is that HHH is actually a part timer.


----------



## Uptown King

Rated R Maryse said:


> The 900th show comes at an awkward time. Like Taker showing up, unless he murks Shane then it's just a segment on the go home show that has nothing to do with the PPV.
> 
> *This Survivor Series build has been awful, no cross brand conflict at all. Brock vs Orton felt like a more important Raw vs SmackDown match. This build has just been all about if the teams can co-exist.
> 
> *SmackDown really needs to pick up their game this week, it's been absolute garbage since the last PPV, as bad as Raw honestly.
> 
> At least Miz is guaranteed more than 2 minutes TV time this week.


I agree, should of been both brands appearing on each others shows for weeks building up tension and having brawls. Even do a few MNR vs. SDL matches to add to the brands facing off against each other at SVS.


----------



## American_Nightmare

According to PWInsider



Spoiler: who's backstage at SmackDown



Charlotte, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Dana Brooke, and Nia Jax.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Raw superstars invade Smackdown tonight to build up more hype for Survivor Series?
- Will Dolph Ziggler or the Miz walk out tonight as the Intercontinental Champion?
- Will the Smackdown tag teams address the Raw tag teams this time?
- What will Edge have to say during his Cutting Edge segment?
- What will the Undertaker do tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## TaterTots

Let's see what the B Show does tonight.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Dolorian

Erik. said:


> :: drink ::


Looks good, I asked Strowman what he would drink if he were watching SD and he recommended...


----------



## Acezwicker

American_Nightmare said:


> According to PWInsider
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: who's backstage at SmackDown
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Dana Brooke, and Nia Jax.


Weird this isn't the full raw team.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Acezwicker said:


> Weird this isn't the full raw team.


I imagine all of those guys are there as well.


----------



## Erik.

American_Nightmare said:


> I imagine all of those guys are there as well.


Pretty sure he meant that Alicia Fox is missing..


----------



## Acezwicker

American_Nightmare said:


> I imagine all of those guys are there as well.


Missing Alicia Fox

Not to fond of this decision it implies Raw's women's team is winning this, when I think Smackdown should with Becky as Sole Survivor off the notion of giving new women's champ Becky a boost with a big performance. 

I hope she at least looks strong at Survivor Series.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

If Taker becomes the 5th member :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

In Punk We Trust said:


> If Taker becomes the 5th member :mark: :mark:


Hey, a part-timer sounds better than a non-timer :mark:


----------



## Ace

CJ said:


> I sure hope so, SD was on a good run for a while, but lately it seems to have lost it's way a bit. Idk if it's because of Survivor Series being a joint show & that's effecting things but* whatever the problem is* I hope they fix it asap.


 James Ellsworth.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Tonight has potential to be good, a lot of promising things announced in advance.

Hopefully it's better than last week, last week's episode was one of the worst since the brand split.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Banez said:


> sure i remember. Reason why i dont give any credit for person beating Kane or Big Show is simply the exact same reason why you dont take Chris Jericho seriously.
> 
> They get beat up by any face any day of the week.. how am i suppose to take them seriously ever again?
> 
> HHH putting over someone means lot more than Big Show or Kane putting someone over. And the difference with there is that HHH is actually a part timer.


Kane still had a lot of dominant moments, he's being booked stronger than Y2J, plus the last time he lost a match clean it was 1 year ago, Jericho loses clean every single week... :wink2:

To you it's "damn it if Kane wins, damn it if Kane loses"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Uptown King said:


> I agree, should of been both brands appearing on each others shows for weeks building up tension and having brawls. Even do a few MNR vs. SDL matches to add to the brands facing off against each other at SVS.


I miss the old brand warfare stuff when they did things like sending Kane and Big Show to SmackDown to decimate half the SmackDown roster.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

HYPE!


----------



## Dolorian

With the IC title and the CW division possibly swapping brands I guess they will be wrapping up the Dolph/Miz feud tonight. I doubt they will have Miz win and change thing for the IC title match at SurvivorSeries but anything could happen.


----------



## Erik.

I do give him a hard time but man I am going to mark so hard hearing Taker's theme again. :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare

According to PWInsider



Spoiler: A name that at one time was a big part of SmackDown that is backstage



Tazz.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I will mark out if he is on the show.


----------



## MOBELS

Teddy Long better have a cameo setting up a tag match :mark:


----------



## Pongo

curious about how they are going to address the ass whooping they took yesterday


----------



## DammitChrist

Teddy Long's favorite ppv must be Survivor Series. Not only are there multiple tag team matches, but it's also elimination style! Teddy would be so proud of the matches for this Sunday


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

Shane entertains me in the ring surely enough but can I have a REAL REASON why he is fighting SS.


----------



## Therapy

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> Shane entertains me in the ring surely enough but can I have a REAL REASON why he is fighting SS.


Because Corbin sucks a giant glass dick and there isn't anyone else credible enough left?


----------



## DammitChrist

I know this is me being delusional, but what if Christian returned tonight, replaced Shane McMahon as the fifth member for Team Smackdown, and competed for ONE....MORE....MATCH for this Sunday?


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

Why can't Daniel Bryan fight in SS?


----------



## Erik.

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> Shane entertains me in the ring surely enough but can I have a REAL REASON why he is fighting SS.


I thought they gave a real reason last night? Because they needed someone who can be a real leader and keep them motivated at the task at hand.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

The only thing I'm interested to watch is the Brothers of destruction reunion


----------



## Ronzilla

I'm excited for this episode, seatbelt on for 2 hours of television


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


> I thought they gave a real reason last night? Because they needed someone who can be a real leader and keep them motivated at the task at hand.


Right, like Stephanie. 

:maury


----------



## Mainboy

Wonder if Cena will turn up.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Let's have a bra and panties match...as a throwback.


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope Talking Smack is on after tonight's Smackdown Live episode. I want to see Daniel Bryan be a savage :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

Kind of interested for what might happen tonight, like will undertaker open or close? will cena show up? will Raw invade? they always have a habit of doing something cool when it comes to the big lights.


----------



## TD Stinger

Phaedra said:


> Kind of interested for what might happen tonight, like will undertaker open or close? will cena show up? will Raw invade? they always have a habit of doing something cool when it comes to the big lights.


I doubt Cena’s doing anything until late this year or early next. If Taker opens the show, he’ll probably do something small. If he closes, then that should mean something big happens.


----------



## Dio Brando

WE'RE HERE

*blows out dildo candle*


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

i'd like for miz to win


----------



## Master Bate

So stoked for Smackdown right now.


----------



## Erik.

The Cleaner said:


> Right, like Stephanie.
> 
> :maury


Why would Stephanie compete?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

KURT ANGLE SIGHTING!

RETURN CONFIRMED?


----------



## DammitChrist

We might get a Rated RKO reunion tonight! :mark:


----------



## Therapy

"The return of the Undertaker"

Every appearance by him at this point is a return.. They act like Undertaker is coming back to work the road 300 days a year


----------



## Pongo

"and you've a date.. with the deadman"

should've told LeBron that


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

shane opening ......I smell an epic night with Taker


----------



## Mainboy

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> KURT ANGLE SIGHTING!
> 
> RETURN CONFIRMED?


Where did you see that. 

If that's true i'm ready to mark the fuck out.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Shane O'Mac :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla

dollla dolllaaa


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ready for SDL900!


----------



## Uptown King

MNR should invade SDL tonight just so SDL can get payback by getting the upper hand on them after last night on RAW getting showed up.


----------



## ACSplyt

DammitC said:


> We might get a Rated RKO reunion tonight! :mark:


I'm down with that.


----------



## StylesP1

Tonight is going to be amazing :mark:


----------



## Dio Brando




----------



## magusnova

For some reason the kids in DB's tron creep me out.


----------



## Pongo

Uptown King said:


> MNR should invade SDL tonight just so SDL can get payback by getting the upper hand on them after last night on RAW getting showed up.


they'll get payback at SS


----------



## Ronzilla

Rated R Superstar--- RONZILLA..i mean, EDGGEE!!


----------



## Uptown King

I want a Taker/Corbin stare down.


----------



## wwe9391

3 years? I swear Taker was on smackdown this year.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

I like that they are opening wtih IC match, GO MIZ


----------



## Headliner

IC title match to kick off.:mark:

Should be good. Hope Dolph Gigglez retains.


----------



## AngryConsumer

GIMME EDGE! DON'T MAKE ME WAIT ANY LONGER! :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Hoping for a good show! 

Then again, SmackDown usually is.


----------



## Therapy

ONE BRAZILLION DOLLARS this match ends dusty as shit to move the final final final final final match to a PPV


----------



## Pongo

i don't understand why are they wasting this match now, it should be a ladder match a tlc


----------



## DammitChrist

That's nice of Daniel Bryan. He's letting the Miz make his entrance first 

Anyways, I hope Dolph Ziggler retains!


----------



## Uptown King

Pongo said:


> they'll get payback at SS


Maybe but they should atleast look like a threat first.


----------



## wkc_23

Teddy Long needs to come out to tell someone that their going ONE ON ONE WIT DA UNDATAKER.


----------



## Ronzilla

ACSplyt said:


> I'm down with that.


and if you're not down with that WE GOT 2 WORDS FOR YA!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

4 commentators is completely pointless


----------



## Ace

Show looks superb.

Crowd lit too.


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel like Maryse’s outfit gets shorter every week, not that I’m complaining of course.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

lets see sum PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abisial

wwe9391 said:


> 3 years? I swear Taker was on smackdown this year.



I think it was a dark segment.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Maryse! :homer


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Do we really need a four man commentary booth? :cry


----------



## DammitChrist

Decent pop for Ziggler


----------



## Uptown King

In Punk We Trust said:


> 4 commentators is completely pointless


I agree, just have it be Philips and Mauro. They do not need JBL or Otunga.


----------



## Trophies

The 4 man commentary just looks ridiculous. The table ain't big enough!


----------



## the_hound

taker to take shanes place at survivor series, after his wwf ppv debut was survivor series. mmmmm


----------



## wkc_23

DAMN MARYSE :homer


----------



## Pongo

Uptown King said:


> Maybe but they should atleast look like a threat first.


no need, they are sold as the underdogs anyway, they are going for the upset


----------



## StylesP1

Hysteria said:


> Do we really need a four man commentary booth?


Isn't Mauro's contract up next month? Think its obvious they are easing Phillips into SDL.


----------



## TD Stinger

Will be a let down from the last match because you can’t replicate the emotion of that. But still expecting another great match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'm ready for Miz/Ziggler again! 

No Mercy left me wanting more from these two in a prime slot.


----------



## Kenny

Maryse :sodone


----------



## Uptown King

the_hound said:


> taker to take shanes place at survivor series, after his wwf ppv debut was survivor series. mmmmm


Taker should of been named last week as the guy replacing Corbin. Makes no sense for Shane to be involved in the match.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I would have Tazz replace Otunga.


----------



## Kenny

can they please get rid of david otunga


----------



## Dolorian

I see Ziggler retaining here to wrap up the feud.


----------



## Uptown King

This should of been the main event match.1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Ronzilla

Dolph or Miz?! Who's gonna win..

my vote - Miz


----------



## DammitChrist

Great wrestling sequence by Dolph Ziggler and the Miz! These guys have great chemistry together.


----------



## Therapy

American_Nightmare said:


> I would have Tazz replace Otunga.


:no Tazz is awful.. Just fucking awful.. A week later you'd regret this...


----------



## Dio Brando

fantasy warfare


----------



## TD Stinger

These two have always had chemistry. When you’re given a reason to care, it makes it that much better.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Big match feel between these two. 

Brand split has done wonders for both, especially The Miz.


----------



## StylesP1

The fuck at that Cena cell phone commercial :lol


----------



## Therapy

"Dominate them all" :lol WWE trying to ride the Pokemon wave.. What a fucking bunch of carnies..


----------



## Ronzilla

introducing the Reuben by subway..might see this commercial 20 times today!


----------



## Erik.

Crowd is fucking hot.


----------



## Pongo

Dolorian said:


> I see Ziggler retaining here to wrap up the feud.


that's what i don't understand, after ss wraps up they have only 2 weeks to build a feud for tlc.. why the hell aren't they waiting for tlc to close this feud 

anyway i'm liking how they are selling the fact that at this point they know each other too well


----------



## Phaedra

This is a hot start, I like they are starting with this, it's like, they had the video package saying what SD used to be about, now here's what it's all about now.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

enjoying this match


----------



## StylesP1

Erik. said:


> Crowd is fucking hot.


After they edited last week's crowd into oblivion, its nice to hear a real crowd again.


----------



## Dolorian

Pongo said:


> that's what i don't understand, after ss wraps up they have only 2 weeks to build a feud for tlc.. why the hell aren't they waiting for tlc to close this feud


I don't think we'll see Dolph vz Miz at TLC for the IC title.


----------



## Dio Brando

is tom phillips even talking


----------



## Phaedra

Did Otunga just bury his fucking wife? like seriously? this guy, i fucking hate this guy.


----------



## Ronzilla

wwe universe is EN FUEGO!


----------



## TD Stinger

“Using your wife to get ahead”, damn Otunga walked into that one.

I’m not a big JBL fan, but he has his moments of brilliance.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

I thought IC was going to RAW.....now? no idea


----------



## wkc_23

THE SHOWSTOPPER :lol.... Not even close.


----------



## Pongo

Dolorian said:


> I don't think we'll see Dolph vz Miz at TLC for the IC title.


yeah we won't, cause they are wrapping up now, i just don't understand what's the rush but oh well


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Why isn't Tom Phillips talking?


----------



## wkc_23

I still don't understand why there's a 4 man commentary team.. Like what in the fuck, WWE.


----------



## Pongo

miz kicked out at 2.99


----------



## Trophies

Didn't they just come back? :lol


----------



## Dolorian

Pongo said:


> yeah we won't, cause they are wrapping up now, i just don't understand what's the rush but oh well


Seems like the IC title will be going to RAW while the CW division moves to SD.


----------



## DammitChrist

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> I thought IC was going to RAW.....now? no idea


Nah, the IC title is staying on Smackdown no matter who wins (Dolph Ziggler/Sami Zayn/the Miz). Honestly, if Zayn wins, I can see him moving over to the blue brand to spite Stephanie.


----------



## TD Stinger

Really? Did we really need another fucking commercial there? Ugh. You cut out right in the middle of the best sequence of the match.


----------



## Ronzilla

chocolate milk makes me fart real bad


----------



## StylesP1

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> I thought IC was going to RAW.....now? no idea


It can't. There would be no mid card belt on SDL.

What I could see happening is Zayn wins and somehow ends up on SDL. That would make 100x more sense, as he has nothing at all to do on Raw.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

MIZ UPSET!!!! its SDL 900 for god sakes!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another fucking ad break, just as the match found its flow


----------



## American_Nightmare

Therapy said:


> :no Tazz is awful.. Just fucking awful.. A week later you'd regret this...


I'd rather listen to him than Otunga.


----------



## Ronzilla

Red Baron> Digiorno


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Ronzilla

Alright_Mate said:


> Another fucking ad break, just as the match found its flow


i've commented more about food commercials than the match


----------



## Cipher

>calling Ziggler "The Showstopper"


----------



## Ronzilla

get outa town


----------



## Headliner

I'm so tired of finisher spam.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he had it,,,,,(((((


----------



## In Punk We Trust

What is it this week with WWE Cameramen and audience shots?


----------



## Trophies

Both Miz and Ziggler with close calls to winning.


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy shit! The Miz just did Daniel Bryan's Running Knee!! And thank god Dolph kicked out!!!


----------



## Pongo

did he just tank 2 finisher in a row?


----------



## Kabraxal

Wish there were less commercials... I like that the match is the entire first quarter of SDL so far, but we've seen maybe half of it at best.


----------



## the_hound

kicks out of bryans and miz's finisher.. oh ffs


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn good match so far... :agree:


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn, Miz with the Running Knee.

Still hate finisher kickouts though.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Enjoying the storytelling here... :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla

Headliner said:


> I'm so tired of finisher spam.


and it begins


----------



## Dolorian

Damn, the stream is evil tonight, lots of lag


----------



## Mordecay

This is a good match tbh


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

AAAAAAHAHAHAH YES YES YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Very entertaining match thus far. Miz winning with the running knee would be awesome.


----------



## Erik.

Miz winning with the running knee would have been pretty awesome.


----------



## Ronzilla

Told ya Miz would win!


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

Fuck that


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Welp, at least zayn wins on sunday.


----------



## Trophies

I think the cameramen are looking for a new meme from the crowds.

And Miz wins...with Maryse's help.


----------



## Master Bate

YEAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Is anybody besides the Miz allowed to be the IC champ longer than a couple weeks?


----------



## the_hound

about time a heel wins with a heel tactics, just fuck off otunga


----------



## Headliner

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:

I'm disgusted.


----------



## DammitChrist

Damn, I was so excited for Dolph Ziggler vs Sami Zayn too


----------



## wkc_23

It'll be a triple threat match.


----------



## Pongo

fuck


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Dammit, I wanted to see Ziggler vs Zayn.


----------



## TD Stinger

Surprising outcome. I wonder if Dolph still gets added to the match. They could even add someone like Rusev on the Raw side to make it even.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MIZ WINS!

MIZ WINS!!!

*MIZ WINS!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:mark:

Miz IC Champ again


----------



## wwe9391

6 time IC champ


----------



## Leather Rebel

Maryse's push was really weak tho. :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

It's ridiculous how good the matches have been between these two.


----------



## StylesP1

They wanted Zayn to beat a heel. 

Zayn better be coming to SDL somehow. If not, SDL is fucking done. No mid card title will kill the show.


----------



## Kabraxal

Well.. kind of tired of the Miz getting wins in this feud by cheating at this point. Hopefully this means he loses to Sami, but the twist is that he gets the trade and the IC title stays on SDL.


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn it, i mean i like Miz winning it back but i was really looking forward to Zayn vs Ziggler.


----------



## Dolorian

wkc_23 said:


> It'll be a triple threat match.


Seems unfair given the stipulation.


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol

GOAT Maryse :bow


----------



## RyanPelley

Bummer. I was really excited for Zayn / Ziggler and suddenly have zero interest in the IC Title match.


----------



## Godway

LOL management hates Ziggler so much.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

No Zayn/Ziggler tho


----------



## DammitChrist

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Dammit, I wanted to see Ziggler vs Zayn.


Yep, 5 days left until the ppv and we got screwed out of seeing that match.


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> They wanted Zayn to beat a heel.
> 
> Zayn better be coming to SDL somehow. If not, SDL is fucking done. No mid card title will kill the show.


SDL can get the cruiserweight title and division.


----------



## Ronzilla

Team RAW mens team looks too good to beat 8(


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Miz...

...better Intercontinental Champion than the Honkytonk Man :fact.


----------



## shutupchico

where's howard finkle when u need him? ring announce did a lousy job on the ic title call


----------



## Leather Rebel

Am I the only one who thinks that Taker will take Shane's spot at SS?


----------



## wwe9391

Apil 27th wwe lol


----------



## Pongo

Dolorian said:


> Seems unfair given the stipulation.


maybe they were not wrapping up the feud after all

#rematch clause


----------



## AngryConsumer

Rated RKO reunion is going to happen! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Therapy

_The brand he helped to cement_? Uhhh.. Didn't The Rock do that the second the show was named after his catch phrase?

So basically.. We're getting an Undertaker ring entrance and that's it..


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

Austin flash back!!!!!!!!!!!! jizzzz


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know tbh i really don't like short haired face edge, i really miss long haired sleazeball heel Edge.


----------



## Uptown King

Sucks for Dolph as he never had a chance this time with the belt. I wonder if now Sami will win it and take it to RAW and Miz asking and joining MNR to recapture the belt.


----------



## Kabraxal

Uptown King said:


> SDL can get the cruiserweight title and division.


But Raw has no need of another mid card title... they just going to bury both mid card titles along with the universal title? Who am I kidding, Raw buries everything.


----------



## Green Light

Man I remember Austin destroying the DX express like it was just yesterday :mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know tbh i really don't like short haired face edge, i really miss long haired sleazeball heel Edge.


Believe he's been growing his hair back out...


----------



## the_hound

lol that game advert with jay from inbetweeners LOL


----------



## Headliner

I mean, all WWE did was re-confirm that Ziggler is a loser. That was the build of the No Mercy match. And Maryse cheating is old now because she's already screwed Ziggler out the IC title once. Now she is responsible for him losing it AFTER he beat the odds of Maryse and the Spirit Squad cheating.

STICK WITH A FUCKING DIRECTION. I hate hot potato title reigns.


----------



## Uptown King

Leather Rebel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Taker will take Shane's spot at SS?


I don't be he should. Kane should of taking that spot to replace Corbin. I do not know why they even took Corbin out if he wasn't going to be used for something at SVS.


----------



## Erik.

Ziggler will be involved at Survivor Series in some way.

Whether that's a triple threat or taking Shane's place, I have no idea.


----------



## TD Stinger

Leather Rebel said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Taker will take Shane's spot at SS?


A lot of people are thinking it, including myself. Just think there’s a slim chance it will actually happen.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Wellness test?


----------



## StylesP1

Uptown King said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wanted Zayn to beat a heel.
> 
> Zayn better be coming to SDL somehow. If not, SDL is fucking done. No mid card title will kill the show.
> 
> 
> 
> SDL can get the cruiserweight title and division.
Click to expand...

That isnt a mid card title the same as the women's title isnt a midcard title. Each show needs either the US title or IC.


----------



## Headliner

wwe9391 said:


> Apil 27th wwe lol


Yeah I noticed that too. When I seen August I'm like, uh no. Because DX was done by August as X-Pac and Road Dogg faced each other at Summerslam.


----------



## Uptown King

Headliner said:


> I mean, all WWE did was re-confirm that Ziggler is a loser. That was the build of the No Mercy match. And Maryse cheating is old now because she's already screwed Ziggler out the IC title once. Now she is responsible for him losing it AFTER he beat the odds of Maryse and the Spirit Squad cheating.
> 
> *STICK WITH A FUCKING DIRECTION. I hate hot potato title reigns.*


*

*

I agree. Should of kept the belt on Dolph atleast until the RR. But Miz getting it back can be good if he doesn't lose it quick, like on sunday.


----------



## Daniel97

Stone Cold did that to the DX bus in April 2000 not August 2000. Poor really.

Ziggler/Miz was great


----------



## Ronzilla

If Undertaker replaces Shane, I feel Smackdown could win


----------



## Godway

Orton and Ryan Phillipe tag team incoming


----------



## StylesP1

Zayn wins Sunday. Either he goes to SDL, or he has to face Ziggler because he is owed a rematch. That would be another way to get the title back.


----------



## Kabraxal

Headliner said:


> I mean, all WWE did was re-confirm that Ziggler is a loser. That was the build of the No Mercy match. And Maryse cheating is old now because she's already screwed Ziggler out the IC title once. Now she is responsible for him losing it AFTER he beat the odds of Maryse and the Spirit Squad cheating.
> 
> STICK WITH A FUCKING DIRECTION. I hate hot potato title reigns.


The Miz/Dolph story was done for a while... I think the only way to get out of this is if the trade storyline comes to fruition, Miz gets traded away after Sami takes the title... and it's revealed he is the man they traded for. Sad to see Miz go in some respects, but getting Sami on the brand that could best use him? I'll take this one hot potato reign for that.


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> That isnt a mid card title the same as the women's title isnt a midcard title. Each show needs either the US title or IC.


This is true. Miz can always win and retain the belt sunday.


----------



## Headliner

Uptown King said:


> I agree. Should of kept the belt on Dolph atleast until the RR. But Miz getting it back can be good if he doesn't lose it quick, like on sunday.


I feel like Ziggler is going to win it back at TLC.:no:


----------



## Phaedra

I think they didn't want to have Ziggler play heel as he would have had to against Zayn. Instead he'll run interference on Sunday to make sure it stays on SD. 
I'm totally fine with miz winning it back, there is an argument that between two competitors who are of equal standing it comes up to what happens on the night, it's 50/50 and it shows just how much they want the title that they fight so ferociously for it. I'm not one for long ass title reigns. 

God I love Alexa Bliss.


----------



## AngryConsumer

BLISS! :homer


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> Zayn wins Sunday.  Either he goes to SDL, or he has to face Ziggler because he is owed a rematch. That would be another way to get the title back.


Or Dolph could be added to sundays match and win the title back or have Miz retain.


----------



## Prayer Police

Oney Lorcan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abisial

Well hello there.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

I want Bliss to kick my ass


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

BIFF MUTHERFUCKING BUSICK!


----------



## Headliner

Kabraxal said:


> The Miz/Dolph story was done for a while... I think the only way to get out of this is if the trade storyline comes to fruition, Miz gets traded away after Sami takes the title... and it's revealed he is the man they traded for. Sad to see Miz go in some respects, but getting Sami on the brand that could best use him? I'll take this one hot potato reign for that.


They are not putting the US and IC title on the same show.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

What is this match?


----------



## Erik.

ONEY LORCAN..

who?


----------



## Phaedra

Biff's new name fucking sucks. But he's good lol.


----------



## yeahbuddy

So is miz staying champ? Cause why would u change champions tonight if u plan on Sami being champ anyway??


----------



## Uptown King

Phaedra said:


> I think they didn't want to have Ziggler play heel as he would have had to against Zayn. Instead he'll run interference on Sunday to make sure it stays on SD.
> I'm totally fine with miz winning it back, there is an argument that between two competitors who are of equal standing it comes up to what happens on the night, it's 50/50 and it shows just how much they want the title that they fight so ferociously for it. *I'm not one for long ass title reigns.
> *
> God I love Alexa Bliss.


Yeah but Dolph title reign was only a month. Not long at all.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oney Lorcan? Huh, random but from the little I’ve see from him on NXT, he’ll make Kalisto look great.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Kalisto...that big bully. :no:

Attacking a helpless Corbin.


----------



## Erik.

Oh, it's Biff Busick.


----------



## Therapy

Time to job the NXT jobber


----------



## PRODIGY

Damn dude is savage.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Time for Lucha Things!


----------



## Buster Baxter

Who the fuck is Kalisto fighting...


----------



## Kabraxal

Alexa is one of the best things on WWE... no all of wrestling... right now. I really hope they keep building her right. She could be huge.


----------



## Pongo

Kabraxal said:


> The Miz/Dolph story was done for a while... I think the only way to get out of this is if the trade storyline comes to fruition, Miz gets traded away after Sami takes the title... and it's revealed he is the man they traded for. Sad to see Miz go in some respects, but getting Sami on the brand that could best use him? I'll take this one hot potato reign for that.


miz need to stay as close ad possible to bryan till they reach the climax of their angle, miz is the only man in the entire roster that has a legit reason to be kept on his brand


----------



## Phaedra

BOTCHAMANIA!!! fucking classic.


----------



## PraXitude

Botchamania!!


----------



## the_hound

AHAHAHA SLIPISTO


----------



## wkc_23

Goddamn, Kalisto. You're a botching machine.


----------



## Headliner

Botching like his tag team partner:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY FOREARM! :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla

woah what a slip ..botchamania chant?


----------



## Erik.

Fuck off Kalisto :lol


----------



## Trophies

Will a Kalisto match ever begin clean?


----------



## Uptown King

I think they should have Kalisto play as a tweener. Him attacking Corbin after further injuring his knee post match gives off a anti hero vibe, even though Corbin deserved it after injuring Kalisto. Would give a nice edge to him for being aggressive.


----------



## Therapy

lol... Botchariffic!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Biff! Biff! Biff!

...

Was nice seeing you


----------



## Master Bate

When did Sin Cara put on Kalisto's mask.


----------



## Mordecay

There goes Kalisto's push


----------



## Headliner

Kallisto gonna celebrate after winning the match like he didn't just botch. Nah dude. Soon as that bell rang you should have walked your ass backstage.:lol


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> Yeah but Dolph title reign was only a month. Not long at all.


No but I'm totally okay with the two feuding till WM if they keep it fresh and passing it between them  other's aren't and that's cool, we all like different things.


----------



## Therapy

:lol WWE put on the CW Purple lights for Taker...


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fourth Gun, bay-bee!

Guess they're using directionless NXT guys as cruiserweight jobbers from now on.


----------



## Buster Baxter

HBK with the booty shorts...


----------



## Kabraxal

I like how Lorcan responded after the botch. That was surprisingly deft since many wrestlers freeze in those moments.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

now I remember why I hate HHH


----------



## [email protected]

RAW to get IC title, and SDL to get CW title. I dunno. I think they can make it work better than RAW, but I do love that IC title.


----------



## SAMCRO

I remember being pissed when i was a kid when Shawn super kicked Rock and gave Triple H the title.


----------



## Ronzilla

Headliner said:


> Kallisto gonna celebrate after winning the match like he didn't just botch. Nah dude. Soon as that bell rang you should have walked your ass backstage.:lol


he brought the Lucha thing :grin2:


----------



## Phaedra

I'm sorry but that botch was fucking hilarious lol. props to Busick for dealing with it though. lol


----------



## Headliner

Another GOAT flashback moment. I remember watching that as a kid being both upset and marking out at the same time. Upset that Rock just got screwed, but marked out because I thought DX was re-uniting.


----------



## Ronzilla

Kabraxal said:


> I like how Lorcan responded after the botch. That was surprisingly deft since many wrestlers freeze in those moments.


good point b


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Man, it's a shame we've never gotten a Rock vs. HBK match.


----------



## StylesP1

[email protected] said:


> RAW to get IC title, and SDL to get CW title. I dunno. I think they can make it work better than RAW, but I do love that IC title.


they are not going to leave SDL with no midcard title. The show would be dead. 

Either there are trade shenanigans for Zayn after he wins, or Ziggler gets involved making sure the title stays on Raw, or Ziggler beats Zayn and brings the title back because he is due a rematch.


----------



## [email protected]

Kabraxal said:


> I like how Lorcan responded after the botch. That was surprisingly deft since many wrestlers freeze in those moments.


He's a very good worker. He just looks odd. Like a slightly bigger Gilberg, or a smaller Cesaro who needs to shave.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## PanopticonPrime

With all of Kalisto's botches, how long until Kalisto comes out and there is obviously a different person under the mask?


----------



## [email protected]

StylesP1 said:


> they are not going to leave SDL with no midcard title. The show would be dead.
> 
> Either there are trade shenanigans for Zayn after he wins, or Ziggler gets involved making sure the title stays on Raw, or Ziggler beats Zayn and brings the title back because he is due a rematch.


Ziggler wouldn't get that rematch until Rumble at least right? I dunno man. I certainly want IC to stay with SDL, but I can see them making this bad decision.


----------



## Therapy

the_hound said:


>


You da real MVP with the quick GIF


----------



## yeahbuddy

I still don't think they changed title from dolph to miz just for miz to lose Sunday. I just can't see it happening


----------



## PRODIGY

the_hound said:


>


Fucking Kalisto :heyman6


----------



## wkc_23

KING BOOKUH


----------



## Ronzilla

KING BOOKAAA


----------



## Kabraxal

[email protected] said:


> He's a very good worker. He just looks odd. Like a slightly bigger Gilberg, or a smaller Cesaro who needs to shave.


I'll admit to not being as intimately familiar with him as other guys. I've seen some of his work but nothing that had blown my mind, but maybe I just missed the really good shit. I wish more people reacted to botches as quickly and deftly as that though. It just makes it feel more real when they react to take advantage instead of freeze when the choreography breaks down.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol King Bookah!!


----------



## Erik.

KING BOOOOOOKAAAAAAAA


----------



## the_hound

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGG BOOOOOOOOOOOKAH


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL King Bookah!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuck off, Mojo. :tripsscust


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## TD Stinger

It’s King Bookah bitches.


----------



## [email protected]

Hah. King Booker.


----------



## Phaedra

YAY FASHION POLICE!!


----------



## Headliner

King Bookahhhhhhhh :mark: :mark:

I remember when he use to always call Jim Ross "James" and everyone on WF at the time use to mark out like geeks. I've been on this forum too long.


----------



## Buster Baxter

King Booker was something that never needed to be brought back...


----------



## PRODIGY

King Bookuh :bow:bow


----------



## Trophies

Ayyye King Boookaaaaah


----------



## Prayer Police

All hail King Booker!!! All hail King Booker!!!


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

Booker is killing me


----------



## Mordecay

ALL HAIL KING BOOOKAAAAH!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

BREEZEANGO LIVE! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

Breeze and Fandango look like male strippers that show up at a womans bachelortette party and act like cops then proceed to strip.


----------



## StylesP1

Breezango!!!!!!!!

Push them to the moon please.


----------



## Ronzilla

oh my that shake.. thank you Nikki


----------



## Cipher

ALL HAIL KING BOOKAH


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Goddamn dat Nikki an dat extraordinary ass.


----------



## Trophies

Now I need a Spin-a-roni.


----------



## Therapy

Why do so many women wrestlers wear fucking stockings now? Can I get some bare fucking legs please??


----------



## DGenerationMC

All hail, peasant suckas


----------



## AngryConsumer

Nikki's ass! :homer :mark:


----------



## Ace

SD has been fantastic tonight.


----------



## Cipher

Fun fact: I met Booker T and got to ask him some questions. He told me the only reason he won the WHC was because WWE told him they literally had no other options at the time.

Which is stupid because it's one of my favorite title reigns...and he should have won the goddamn WWE title anyways.


----------



## [email protected]

Too bad Booker's gone.


----------



## Headliner

@Clique @Ronzilla @PHX ya'll heard the announcer just say "she's a real crowd pleaser". Guaranteed they got that from the Black Beatles song.


----------



## SAMCRO

Therapy said:


> Why do so many women wrestlers wear fucking stockings now? Can I get some bare fucking legs please??


I hear ya man, and it looks really bad when the camera zoom's in and you see the top of pantyhose sticking out overtop their tights and you can sometimes see the tag sticking out from the back. I just don't see the point.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delbusto

Cipher said:


> ALL HAIL KING BOOKAH


King Bookaahhhh had some of the most ridiculous (aka best) facial expressions.


----------



## the_hound

god dang nikki


----------



## Phaedra

man, it's an hour in and it feels like 10 minutes, this show fucking flies, i love that. 

lol so is anyone going to be Team Red on Sunday or is basically everyone rooting for Team Blue? lol.


----------



## Erik.

KURT ANGLE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Undertaker-Cena tease you bastards.


----------



## Phaedra

Man Kurt fucking made Smackdown along with The Rock, i wish he was there tonight  maybe they'll be able to have him for 1000.


----------



## Ace

Phaedra said:


> man, it's an hour in and it feels like 10 minutes, this show fucking flies, i love that.
> 
> lol so is anyone going to be Team Red on Sunday or is basically everyone rooting for Team Blue? lol.


 I grew up a SD kid, I'm sure plenty of fans today are the same.


----------



## Clique

Headliner said:


> King Bookahhhhhhhh :mark: :mark:
> 
> I remember when he use to always call Jim Ross "James" and everyone on WF at the time use to mark out like geeks. I've been on this forum too long.


Book can give no fucks and when he does it's hilarious :lol


----------



## wwe9391

Taker Cena tease???


----------



## Pongo

i remember him tapping though


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol everytime they show Cena's debut they always leave out the part where Kurt beats him.


----------



## ACSplyt

And the main event for Wrestlemania is Undertaker/John Cena! Teasing bastards. :lol


----------



## Ronzilla

Carmella pisses me off


----------



## DammitChrist

Ace said:


> SD has been fantastic tonight.


I hope there are still plenty of good/great moments left. I'm sorry. That loss by Dolph killed the mood for me. I'll try to be positive about the rest of Smackdown, and Sami Zayn vs the Miz this Sunday.


----------



## Phaedra

I wish carmella would bring back the fur coat look, it was good for her as a heel in the beginning.


----------



## drougfree

big evil :mark:


----------



## Ace

Team Raw will attack here I think.


----------



## Ronzilla

No Otungo we haven't seen the size of Nia Jaxx..who the hell hired this guy?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Am I imagining things or was the crowd actually singing along with Carmella's theme there for a bit. :lol


----------



## Therapy

:lol Even Carmella is wearing stockings even though she's is wearing pants.

For the love of god I can't even get a naked ankle...


----------



## Ace

Nikki has a better drop kick than Charlotte and Sasha.


----------



## StylesP1

Carmella has improved so much. So happy for her. dropping that fake accent went a long way.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’ve praised SD booking in the past, but why logically would you put two women in a match against each other right before they are about to team with each other. Doesn’t make sense to me


----------



## Pongo

kayfabe wise it was really a great idea to let em rip each other apart days before SS... really fucking great


----------



## AngryConsumer

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Am I imagining things or was the crowd actually singing along with Carmella's theme there for a bit. :lol


It is kinda catchy! :dance


----------



## Alright_Mate

Carmella showing good psychology here targeting the neck, good stuff.


----------



## shutupchico

bella kicking out at 1 after the bump to the outside was ridiculous and killed the match for me. learn some psychology... damn


----------



## AngryConsumer

Alright_Mate said:


> Carmella showing good psychology here targeting the neck, good stuff.


She has improved at a rapid rate! In the ring, on the mic. Heel Carmella was an absolutely brilliant decision.


----------



## Therapy

Carmella has that annoying Kelly Kelly screaming bullshit going on.. Just stfu...


----------



## Ronzilla

man Carmella would be so hot if she wasn't so annoying..fml..her voice sounds like those barking toy dogs that just bark and go round and round in the mall


----------



## Erik.

Carmella getting that heat.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Ronzilla

HERE COMES TEAM RAW!


----------



## Buster Baxter

Really?


----------



## TD Stinger

Here come the Raw girls. And way to sell the shock, Otunga.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

YES! my queen , my queen!!! haha


----------



## Godway

Charlotte brought her tits tonight.


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck, charlotte in that red raw tight top, good lord


----------



## Dio Brando

good lord them titties them titties


----------



## ACSplyt

Who here remembers this little gem back in 2003? :lol


----------



## Therapy

Charlotte.. Her tit game is strong tonight


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Let's go Nikki!!!


----------



## Trophies

Charlotte and her breasts front row.


----------



## StylesP1

Charlotte in that Raw tank.....holy christ


----------



## DammitChrist

Godway said:


> Charlotte brought her tits tonight.


lol where else can they go?


----------



## Phaedra

Yaaasss Queen lol. 

I was imagining her just running the ring and doing bow down to the queen on nikki.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Charlotte. Charlotte's chest. 

:homer :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## StylesP1

I need a Becky/Charlotte stare down :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla

Otunga "I hope she didn't bring the rest of the RAW girls" ---fucking Otunga man..where's Jerry Lawler when you need him "Puppies!! OMG THE PUPPIES ARE HERE! THANK YOU CHARLOTTE" Jerry THE KING Lawyer woulda made that so much better


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Phaedra said:


> man, it's an hour in and it feels like 10 minutes, this show fucking flies, i love that.
> 
> lol so is anyone going to be Team Red on Sunday or is basically everyone rooting for Team Blue? lol.


Team Blue through and through.


----------



## ElTerrible

Gotta say I dig badass Carmella. A different style from the usual low impact gymnastics. Given that she´s still fairly green I was half expecting Nikki´s nose to be bleeding after the battering outside of the ring.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DammitC said:


> I hope there are still plenty of good/great moments left. I'm sorry. That loss by Dolph killed the mood for me. I'll try to be positive about the rest of Smackdown, and Sami Zayn vs the Miz this Sunday.


I know what you mean, but I'd rather see Miz lose the IC title to RAW than Dolph, which is where I think they're going with that.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

If Charlotte looks like that in the Raw shirt, Dana would cause mass heart attacks.


----------



## What A Maneuver

What were the fans chanting at Charlotte?


----------



## Godway

DammitC said:


> lol where else can they go?


She's just really bringing out the push-up bras lately, and it's pretty great. Might as well highlight your best feature to take away from....that other stuff.


----------



## AmWolves10

Loving Carmella, and not just because she's hot either.

And I admit Charlotte is growing on me. Sucks she needed to bury the roster to get over, but she actually is good and has presence.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Dolorian

My god the stream is abysmal tonight, laggy as hell


----------



## Phaedra

Fuck I love her alabama slamma


----------



## TD Stinger

So judging by the thread, I’m assuming all are hyped for Nikki vs. Charlotte, if you know what I mean.

Forearm City bitch.


----------



## Therapy

PanopticonPrime said:


> If Charlotte looks like that in the Raw shirt, Dana would cause mass heart attacks.


:stop No she wouldn't..


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

AH YEAH


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

well, we all knew that was gonna happen.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Why was a DQ called before Bella was touched lol


----------



## Godway

BAYLEY in a heel beat down? :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

are they all heels?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

So Charlotte's belt is left unattended in the crowd?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol it looks really odd seeing Bayley beating down a face in some assault.


----------



## Headliner

Weave everywhere.:lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn Nia Jax wearing the largest pair of yoga pants I've ever seen.


----------



## Abisial

So they got Bayley out here invading shows and running in on innocent peoples matches?

What a face move.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

HOLY FUCKING SHIT NIA JAX


----------



## Pongo

first time someone will ever say that, but i legit did not see nia jax enter the ring


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

hahaahha Jax


----------



## Dio Brando

Buster Baxter said:


> Why was a DQ called before Bella was touched lol


Charlotte bought a ticket you can't be attacking fans.


----------



## Trophies

BRAWL


----------



## TD Stinger

Anyone else think it’s weird seeing Bayley in the “heel beatdown?

Holy shit Nia! There goes Naomi. They’re going too fast for me to type.


----------



## wkc_23

For a sec, I thought Naomi was gonna slip off the ropes.


----------



## Buster Baxter

The patent barricade spot :maury


----------



## [email protected]

Fuck y'all RAW!!!!!


----------



## Erik.

Nia Jax looking like a big ass used tampon.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Smooth move, Jax. :HA


----------



## Mra22

Taker :mark:


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

I won't lie, I wanted to see Becky take that spear.

- Marik Swift


----------



## Trophies

Nia Jax...lawd have mercy


----------



## SovereignVA

That was actually a really cool segment.


----------



## What A Maneuver

God fucking dammit I miss hearing Edge's music on Smackdown.


----------



## the_hound

kane is behind taker


----------



## PanopticonPrime

If we could not get the Rock for episode 900 of Smackdown, at least we got about 30 of the Rock's cousins.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> So Charlotte's belt is left unattended in the crowd?



I'm willing to bet money a security card grabbed it lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

Bayley was adorable at that beatdown. :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

They’ve been holding off and teasing Taker. I hope this mean he gets involved in the Cutting Edge.


----------



## Ronzilla

I can't wait to BE AT SURVIVOR SERIES OH MY GAWD


----------



## Therapy

wkc_23 said:


> For a sec, I thought Naomi was gonna slip off the ropes.


This.. Kudos to her for maintaining her composure and not botching.. She had some hardcore rope wobbles going on


----------



## RyanPelley

Jeez. After 27 years, you'd think they would let Taker in the dressing room.


----------



## Pongo

SAMCRO said:


> Lol it looks really odd seeing Bayley beating down a face in some assault.


i know right, especially ganging up 5 on 1


----------



## SAMCRO

*Sigh* i'm really tired of this early 90's zombie gimmick, why can't we have ABA Taker?


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

Anyone catching the end of the Cavs/Raptors? Epic Match


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Totally set up but still very cool. Nice brawl. Nia Jax taking out the barricade. :mark:


----------



## Ace

PanopticonPrime said:


> If we could not get the Rock for episode 900 of Smackdown, at least we got about 30 of the Rock's cousins.


 He'll definitely be there for the 1,000th episode.


----------



## Godway

This is precisely why this Survivor Series nonsense is so counter-productive. What just happened couldn't have been more retarded.


----------



## Trophies

These "The Undertaker is coming" backstage segments are pretty cool.


----------



## Erik.

:lol Taker and his whole gimmick is so out of place in 2016. It's just fucking cheesy and lame and he's ultimately an old ass bald guy in a wig.

Still going to fucking mark when the GONG hits though

:mark:


----------



## Mainboy

the_hound said:


>


:homer


----------



## Ace

So the Raw invasion with the two most over women got nothing :lol

Crowd were cheering for the SD women.


----------



## Ronzilla

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them..special showing at AMC in Dolby theatre this thursday...comes with a free wand..yep I got those tickets


----------



## the_hound




----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> So the SD invasion with the two most over women got nothing :lol
> 
> Crowd were cheering for the SD women.


SDL's women just totally outclasses Raw's, outside of Charlotte.


----------



## Phaedra

That felt really wrong for Bayley but LOL was cool, and fuck the crowd totally popped for it. Toronto are going to be all over it, i can't wait. I want Alexa to win lol fuck I love her I enjoy what she does. 

That aside that was good from Carmella too, and a good match out of her also. SD womens division is alive and very well, even though they are missing their mega heel. #bringbackevamarie #weneedtheexcusesback lol.


----------



## Dolorian

Erik. said:


> :lol Taker and his whole gimmick is so out of place in 2016. It's just fucking cheesy and lame and he's ultimately an old ass bald guy in a wig


I agree and at his age he just can't embody the "deadman" gimmick anymore like he could when he was younger. One of the main reasons I just want him to have his retirement match and call it a day already.


----------



## StylesP1

Loved that segment. Man Im super pumped for the women and men's matches at SvS. Tag match not so much because it is going to THE clusterfuck of all clusterfucks.

Alexa taking it to Sasha in that segment had me:mark:


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Brand Loyalty>Heel vs Face

Absolute stupidest concept ever. Oh wait....Shane in the main event....

Brand Loyalty>Heel vs Face

Second stupidest concept ever, 

Nepotism in wrestling is first.


----------



## ACSplyt

Erik. said:


> :lol Taker and his whole gimmick is so out of place in 2016. It's just fucking cheesy and lame and he's ultimately an old ass bald guy in a wig.
> 
> Still going to fucking mark when the GONG hits though
> 
> :mark:


Taker's Wrestlemania 31 and 32 look is more suitable at this point. He doesn't need the wig anymore.


----------



## Pongo

Ace said:


> So the Raw invasion with the two most over women got nothing :lol
> 
> Crowd were cheering for the SD women.


to be fair they popped for nikki/charlotte confrontation


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> Tag match not so much because it is going to THE clusterfuck of all clusterfucks.


That match is going to be a disaster.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Weave everywhere.:lol


:lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798710310941036544


----------



## ElTerrible

Ace said:


> So the SD invasion with the two most over women got nothing :lol
> 
> Crowd were cheering for the SD women.


Didn´t you bitch and moan that the fans in Glasgow hijacked the show and disrespected Bayley and all the women? Now when the fans behave and react exactly according to WWE plan, i.e. cheer for the hometeam you complain, too.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know it would have been better and made more sense had Bayley been standing there kinda conflicted and not wanting to join in on the beatdown, but then gets hit by Carmella or someone and then joins in.


----------



## Ace

FFS another promo for a Raw match.

Killing valuable SD air time..


----------



## [email protected]

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


Prayer Police said:


> are they all heels?


Interesting dynamic that they actually did correctly. This is SDL. The RAW team are heals, no matter how well liked they might be. Has to be that way. If Bayley has nothing to do with the beatdown, or if she doesn't join it, then how is team RAW a threat?


----------



## Therapy

Why is Smackdown promoting a RAW match? This is where the illusion of the "brand split" gets watered down..


----------



## TickleH

really the best part about the brand split is survivor series raw vs smackdown..

I still don't like it but it really makes survivor series mean more than it has in years past.


----------



## Phaedra

the_hound said:


>


she terrifies me with that fucking stutter, i see it and i think she's going to sin cara it and break her fucking neck.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Nia Jax looked like one of those crazy old birds during the January sales on that spear.


----------



## Dolorian

Can we have a brawl between Renee Young (SD) and Charly Caruso (RAW)?


----------



## Ace

ElTerrible said:


> Didn´t you bitch and moan that the fans in Glasgow hijacked the show and disrespected Bayley and all the women? Now when the fans behave and react exactly according to WWE plan, i.e. cheer for the hometeam you complain, too.


 It was in reference to last night... where SD stars were cheered by Raw fans.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Oh a Lesnar vs Goldberg video package :sleep


----------



## PanopticonPrime

the_hound said:


>


Naomi is better at lucha things than Kalisto right now.


----------



## SAMCRO

I really hate how much wwe 2K17 is a big part of this feud, "Fantasy warfare!"....


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Dolorian said:


> Can we have a brawl between Renee Young (SD) and Charly Caruso (RAW)?



- Marik Swift


----------



## American_Nightmare

This is not how invasions should be booked. ECW invaded Raw in 97 and they kicked everybody's ass, same thing with WCW guys on Raw, and then The Alliance. Why change that?


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Goldberg is going to rip of Lesnar's head and feed it to Heyman. That's not kosher!


----------



## Pongo

Therapy said:


> Why is Smackdown promoting a RAW match? This is where the illusion of the "brand split" gets watered down..


it's a cross promotion ppv, even in kayfabe they have only to gain promoting this match


----------



## the_hound

PanopticonPrime said:


> Naomi is better at lucha things than Kalisto right now.


both wore green, coincidence?


----------



## Erik.

the_hound said:


>



You got one of Sasha/Alexa?


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know this show is supposedly ran by Shane and Bryan, why would they air a promo for a Raw match? They really don't give two single shits about making this brand feud seem legit.


----------



## Ronzilla

why is smackdown killing time


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Dolorian said:


> Can we have a brawl between Renee Young (SD) and Charly Caruso (RAW)?


And Corey Graves vs Tom Phillips.


----------



## Ace

Ads within a fucking show fpalm

Less than 40 minutes for the cutting edge and Taker.

Oh now we have some tag team mess..


----------



## Mra22

Why are we having this match ?


----------



## PanopticonPrime

the_hound said:


> both wore green, coincidence?


It is luchaspiracy.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

PUPPIES ON TALKING SMACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## Pongo

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know this show is supposedly ran by Shane and Bryan, why would they air a promo for a Raw match? They really don't give two single shits about making this brand feud seem legit.


it's a cross promotion ppv, the gain as much as raw by promoting that match... it was different for hell in a cell, but in this case they are justified kayfabe wise


----------



## Phaedra

Wait, this is a true fucking homage to SD ... A SIXTEEN MAN TAG MATCH?!?!?!?! 

LOL, you keep doing you SD, you keep doing you.


----------



## Mra22

Leather Rebel said:


> Bayley was adorable at that beatdown. :lmao


Bayley isn't even good looking


----------



## TD Stinger

A freaking 16 man tag, lol.

Well, at least they're not putting the teams against each other.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok Heath had some momentum for a while, and it was right to put the tag titles on him and Rhyno at the time, but that momentum is dead as fuck now and its time to give those belts another team already.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

10 man band.

- Marik Swift


----------



## Abisial

Elephant John Cena is hilarious :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

The land of misfits facing Team SmackDown :hayden3


----------



## ACSplyt

Since Undertaker hasn't been on yet, I think he's gonna make an appearance on the Cutting Edge.


----------



## PurityOfEvil

Taker to come out and clear the ring?


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn still no Edge or Undertaker and we got 30 minutes left and we got a 16 man tag match happening, so are they gonna be in the same segment or what?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ




----------



## Therapy

Jesus commercial christ. I've seen less ads clicking on a porn link I received in a random spam email..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Edge was and still is awesome, he was a great heel and I don't know if I will ever get used to his hair being so short maybe one day lol!


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Heath Slater could have made two Survivor Series teams from all his kids.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

lol NBA is more scripted than WWE these days


----------



## Ronzilla

Therapy said:


> Jesus commercial christ. I've seen less ads clicking on a porn link I received in a random spam email..


Need a deal on furniture? 0 down 0 percent financing!! :ghost


----------



## StylesP1

Running out of time guys. Im thinking Undertaker really might take Shane's spot during the Cutting Edge.


----------



## Godway

What's sad about this is it looks much more like a jobber battle royal than some kind of SD tag match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Something tells me Taker is going to come out and beat up the 8 other guys, unfortunately.


----------



## Pongo

i'm really digging the usos


----------



## Ace

Less than 30 minutes for the segments the fans came to see.

That Nikki Bella match and following segment was way too long. It was stupid as fuck to show the shooter promo and Goldbery-Lesnar promo when you're pushing for time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Just getting in, how's the show been ? What's happened ?


----------



## Therapy

Just let this sink in for a moment.

It's 2016 and a WWE show is featuring..

Undertaker
The Headbangers
Edge
Spirit Squad

Let soak that in for a moment...


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

there should be 2v2 in the ring or something


----------



## DammitChrist

"We Want Slater" chants, Baybay!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

StylesP1 said:


> Running out of time guys. Im thinking Undertaker really might take Shane's spot during the Cutting Edge.


Either that or he just beats up the 8 guys on the jobber team.


----------



## the_hound

Erik. said:


> You got one of Sasha/Alexa?


----------



## JC00

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Heath had some momentum for a while, and it was right to put the tag titles on him and Rhyno at the time, but that momentum is dead as fuck now and its time to give those belts another team already.


We want Slater chants but ya the momentum is gone


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol gotta love how Ascension keep updating their face paint and gear even though they get no promo time or any ring time. Guess coming up with new face paint ideas and gear gives them something to do. Although its kinda like buying new baseball shoes every week when you're always stuck in the dugout and never get put in.


----------



## Phaedra

Therapy said:


> Just let this sink in for a moment.
> 
> It's 2016 and a WWE show is featuring..
> 
> Undertaker
> The Rockers
> Edge
> Spirit Squad
> 
> Let soak that in for a moment...


'Featuring' is the key word and yet this show has been all about their current roster.


----------



## Ace

There's no overtime so the show will finish in 30 minutes.....

Really pushing for time......


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I like how over the tag champs are.

You know why?

Because it proves that character building has a genuine effect on the fans and how they react.


----------



## DammitChrist

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Just getting in, how's the show been ? What's happened ?


The Miz won the IC title, so it's going to be Sami Zayn vs the Miz this Sunday instead of Sami Zayn vs Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Godway

This crowd really isn't interested in the jobber shit here. Well I guess that's kind of a lie since they're chanting for Slater/Rhyno. But come on. You got 30 minutes left, how is this a better idea than giving Taker more time or something?


----------



## Banez

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane still had a lot of dominant moments, he's being booked stronger than Y2J, plus the last time he lost a match clean it was 1 year ago, Jericho loses clean every single week... :wink2:
> 
> To you it's "damn it if Kane wins, damn it if Kane loses"


Remember that time when you were shouting from rooftops "KANE HAS WINSTREAK"

Let me ask you this (for 3rd time).

How many memorable feuds did he have during this winstreak?

You see Y2J in tv week in week out, in TV... in feuds... part of stuff.

You see Kane having random matches, maybe a win here or there... yeah.. no direction, nothing whatsoever. This sounds like a great booking to you? 

Wins and losses in weekly television mean nothing today since they are on tv every week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I don't think Taker is going to replace Shane. If he was going to be in the match, why not just announce him last week?


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Just getting in, how's the show been ? What's happened ?


Well, Miz and Dolph had another great match, Miz cheated to win and is the new champ.

The Smackdown and Raw women brawled which was great which you need to watch.

A few other short segements and now we have this match.

Still no Taker or Edge yet.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

the_hound said:


>


Is Alexa's nose ok?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha and Alexa brawling :banderas









I thought I'd have to wait a year to see this :drose* @Dell @Tommy-V


----------



## ACSplyt

IF Undertaker replaces Shane as the 5th man for the Raw vs Smackdown Tag Team Match, does that mean Roman Reigns will pin Taker at Survivor Series and eliminate him :vince2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DammitC said:


> The Miz won the IC title, so it's going to be Sami Zayn vs the Miz this Sunday instead of Sami Zayn vs Dolph Ziggler.


What ?!?!


----------



## Ace

Godway said:


> This crowd really isn't interested in the jobber shit here. Well I guess that's kind of a lie since they're chanting for Slater/Rhyno. But come on. You got 30 minutes left, how is this a better idea than giving Taker more time or something?


 They're going to have to rush segments yet again.. no overtime...


----------



## Dio Brando

Taker's greatest moment as a wrestler was doing this


----------



## Phaedra

I think something ran over time but yet they still indulged themselves with the Renee Young backstage spot. that could've been cut easily.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i must have seen that Shooter promo 30 times tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What ?!?!


Yeah, I know right?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Well, Miz and Dolph had another great match, Miz cheated to win and is the new champ.
> 
> The Smackdown and Raw women brawled which was great which you need to watch.
> 
> A few other short segements and now we have this match.
> 
> Still no Taker or Edge yet.


Thanks man (Y)


----------



## SAMCRO

Who thought it was a good idea to have every jobber on the roster crammed into some cluster fuck 16 man tag match? They need to be kicked in the balls.


----------



## ACSplyt

Dio Brando said:


> Taker's greatest moment as a wrestler was doing this


I forgot who he was referencing but I remember him calling someone a pencil-neck geek. :lmao


----------



## RCSheppy

Is there anyone more cringeworthy than Natalya? She's the worst.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

Is taker going to fight at all at SS? If he just shows up and congratulates raw IMAH RIOT!!!!


----------



## Pongo

do they realize taker's entrance alone takes like 20 minutes?


----------



## Ronzilla

Edge entrance, will we even get it?


----------



## ACSplyt

Maybe The Cutting Edge happens, and Raw interrupts and whoops Team Smackdown's ass then lights out, GONG, Undertaker appears and cleans house and stands tall with Team Smackdown.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

This match is still going :Wat?


----------



## Ace

Less than 20 minutes left for the stuff the two segments they were heavily promoting :lmao

Can't see Raw showing up, there's not enough time to do anything.


----------



## Asuka842

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know it would have been better and made more sense had Bayley been standing there kinda conflicted and not wanting to join in on the beatdown, but then gets hit by Carmella or someone and then joins in.


Or just helped to pick her teammates up/make sure that they're ok after the fact. This, just didn't suit her at all.


----------



## Dolorian

Thank god that's over.


----------



## Abisial

Usos looked a bit too face right there.


----------



## Headliner

Nice spot and good finish.

Seeing these kids in the crowd happy makes me happy. If only they knew that age and the internet will ruin their love for wrestling.


----------



## Buster Baxter

They gotta pull the rope down on that dive so one of them don't break they damn neck


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

I feel like Taker is going to be a disappointment but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why are they stretching out every match tonight? Its like they're purposely trying to barely squeeze both Edge and Undertaker in the final 10 minutes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Dio Brando said:


> Taker's greatest moment as a wrestler was doing this


Why was he so mad? I haven't gotten there yet on the Network lol!


----------



## PRODIGY

RCSheppy said:


> Is there anyone more cringeworthy than Natalya? She's the worst.


Mojo


----------



## DGenerationMC

Damn, I was actually expecting The Usos would troll everyone and not do the dives.


----------



## the_hound

pretty sure whoever is instructing their cameramen to focus on kids tonight in the crowd, is a bit of a creepy pedophile


----------



## Dolorian

20 minutes remaining.


----------



## Ace

More fucking promos fpalm


----------



## Phaedra

Who would have thought SD would need more time 


YAAAASSSS!!!


----------



## Headliner

ACSplyt said:


> Maybe The Cutting Edge happens, and Raw interrupts and whoops Team Smackdown's ass then lights out, GONG, Undertaker appears and cleans house and stands tall with Team Smackdown.


There's no point in Raw showing up. They already won the battle against Smackdown last night. 

My guess is AJ, Orton and Wyatt turns on Dean, and Taker comes out to help?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

EDGE!!!!


----------



## the_hound

EDGE IS FUCKING BACK BABY with long hair


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Edge out here looking like Foley.


----------



## Mainboy

Edge  

Miss that guy.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ugh, I hope when Survivor Series is done, The Usos are back to being the nasty heels they were born to be.

Also, Taker has to be apart of the Cutting Edge, there’s nothing left on this show. And Edge rocking the crazy beard.

Tony Chimel bitches!


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

Edge got the hair and beard back.......wb


----------



## RCSheppy

Edge looks bad ass!


----------



## Therapy

Edge looking badass!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Edge looks like Canadian Jesus.


----------



## ACSplyt

THAT BEARD!! HE DOESN'T HAVE SHORT HAIR ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Geez, Edge with that old man beard.


----------



## wkc_23

Edge having grey in his beard is making me feel old af right now.


----------



## Headliner

Tony Chimel with the classic Rated R SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPERSTAR.:lol


----------



## Buster Baxter

Tony Chimel lol


----------



## DammitChrist

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why was he so mad? I haven't gotten there yet on the Network lol!


Undertaker was pissed there because he wanted Vince to choose him to be on Smackdown. Instead, Ric Flair chose him to be on Raw; which pissed him off. It's worse for him too because they recently had beef with each other at Wrestlemania 18.

Edit: It's EDGE!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

Old Man Logan Edge. :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Edge digging the homeless look.


----------



## Trophies

Nice beard Adam.


----------



## Erik.

Edge :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol damn had no idea Edge grew his hair back out, man that caught me off guard.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Fucking loving that they put Chimel to announce Edge. :lmao


----------



## Ace

Finally we get Edge!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why was he so mad? I haven't gotten there yet on the Network lol!


Thiis was from the first draft and Taker was Heel. He was pissed he just got drafted by face Ric Flair too Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

RATED R SUPPPPPPPPPPPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSTARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! :laugh::smile2:


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark: Chimel :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

This GOAT tier theme :mark::mark::mark:

And Chimel :mark::mark:


----------



## Pongo

yes let's waste more time with these commercials


----------



## Phaedra

Edge looking like a badass viking 

WWE YOU DON'T HAVE TIME FOR ADS RN lol.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Is Edge preparing for a role on Vikings?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:done :done


----------



## -XERO-

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why was he so mad? I haven't gotten there yet on the Network lol!


The 2002 draft.


----------



## ACSplyt

wkc_23 said:


> Edge having grey in his beard is making me feel old af right now.


I know how you feel man. I'm gonna be 30 in February!


----------



## Ronzilla

we get the entrance woo


----------



## Trophies

VINTAGE Tony Chimel haha


----------



## Buster Baxter

DGenerationMC said:


> Damn, I was actually expecting The Usos would troll everyone and not do the dives.


Same here lol that would've been gold


----------



## Dio Brando

Edge look like he wrote the bible


----------



## Mra22

Oh, how I have missed you Edge..You still have one of the greatest entrances ever.


----------



## Ace

18 minutes left and off we go to a commercial :lmao

Taker is going to make a 1-2 minute appearance.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

SAMCRO said:


> Lol damn had no idea Edge grew his hair back out, man that caught em off guard.


I was expecting it to be short since the pictures they used for promoting him being there had his hair short. Not sure how I feel about the beard though lol!


----------



## Mainboy

Yep taker is fighting on Sunday.


----------



## StylesP1

This is so exciting :mark:

AJ in the ring with Edge :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I just took a quick glance before the commercial break began. I know Edge has that beard. However, did his hair grow as long as it was back in 2006? I was looking at chat lol


----------



## Mra22

ACSplyt said:


> I know how you feel man. I'm gonna be 30 in February!


I'm gonna be 26 in February it sucks getting old


----------



## Cipher

Edge! :mark:


----------



## the_hound

this segment is about to get edgy


----------



## drougfree

Edge vs Undertaker 2008 feud :trips8


----------



## Erik.

Ace said:


> 18 minutes left and off we go to a commercial :lmao
> 
> Taker is going to make a 1-2 minute appearance.


What were you expecting Taker to do?

It was always going to be a short appearance, the guy is an awful promo and he's hardly going to have a match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Glad Edge grew his hair back out, never liked him with short hair, it just never looked right.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

DammitC said:


> Undertaker was pissed there because he wanted Vince to choose him to be on Smackdown. Instead, Ric Flair chose him to be on Raw; which pissed him off. It's worse for him too because they recently had beef with each other at Wrestlemania 18.
> 
> Edit: It's EDGE!!!!!! :mark:


Oh ok lol. I think I remember hearing about Ric "owning" Raw at one point. Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## Cipher

I love how Tony Chimel is now Edge's personal ring announcer.

More of both pls


----------



## DammitChrist

StylesP1 said:


> This is so exciting :mark:
> 
> AJ in the ring with Edge :mark:


Yep, and Randy Orton in the ring with Edge again :mark:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Favorite Edge moment


----------



## ACSplyt

Headliner said:


> There's no point in Raw showing up. They already won the battle against Smackdown last night.
> 
> My guess is AJ, Orton and Wyatt turns on Dean, and Taker comes out to help?


True that. I expect some fuckery to happen though. It can't just be Shane giving up his spot to Taker or whatever happens.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Taker to appear and say "Now I'm on the team". :mark:


----------



## Mra22

Taker to come out and take 30 minutes to get to the ring


----------



## Erik.

TAKER ABOUT TO INTERRUPT.


----------



## the_hound

yessss its the mascot that looks a lot like a foot


----------



## Therapy

Fucking Ellsworth? Fuck off. Just fuck off.. Hornsworth..


----------



## DammitChrist

AJ Styles coming out first :mark:

Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt look so badass walking together


----------



## Mra22

Edge :lol


----------



## PaulHBK

Couldn't be anymore obvious that Taker is going to interrupt the Cutting Edge to start his Mania feud with Orton. Only 12 minutes left. Meh...


----------



## ACSplyt

I want an Edge/Randy Orton interaction now!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter

Undertaker to attack Ellsworth?


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

DammitC said:


> Yep, and Randy Orton in the ring with Edge again :mark:


This guy gets it.

- Marik Swift


----------



## Mordecay

TROLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Dolorian

So why is Ambrose the only one wearing the SD shirt?


----------



## Erik.

Edge and Chinstian! :mark:


----------



## Mra22

Never thought I'd see AJ and Edge in the same ring


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

AJ hell ya haha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Thiis was from the first draft and Taker was Heel. He was pissed he just got drafted by face Ric Flair too Raw.


Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## PaulHBK

Erik. said:


> Edge and Chinstian!


Lmao


----------



## Therapy

Dem AJ chants :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

PaulHBK said:


> Couldn't be anymore obvious that Taker is going to interrupt the Cutting Edge to start his Mania feud with Orton. Only 12 minutes left. Meh...


Can happen at Royal rumble. Still have a big stadium to fill.


----------



## Pongo

no no no no ellsworth don't you dare taking time now goddamit


----------



## StylesP1

AJ and Edge back and forth :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

RATED RKO!


----------



## wkc_23

Rated RKO was truly underrated.


----------



## Mra22

Man, rated RKO was awesome


----------



## TheFackingCrow

Damn Aj looks like a midget next to everybody in the ring.


----------



## -XERO-

*If Taker attacks Ellsworth....* :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Would have been awesome if Styles had brought up his history with Christian.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please RKO Edge.


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOOOOOOL SHANE O MACKDOWN


----------



## Therapy

"That sounds stupid" :lol :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yes, AJ.

Yes, it does.


----------



## -XERO-

I accidentally typed "mackdown" earlier when I was looking for the ending to Raw.

Shane actually says it tonight. lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Finally, Ambrose mic time.


----------



## the_hound

HERE WE GO


----------



## [email protected]

Taker has heard enough


----------



## ACSplyt

TAKER!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

TAKER :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Setting up that Aj/Taker match.

Phenom VS The Phenomenal.


----------



## Abisial

Parties over Grandpa, take off the wig and care your ass home.


----------



## Erik.

:mark:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

the_hound said:


> LOOOOOOOOOL SHANE O MACKDOWN


"That Sounds Stupid" :aj


----------



## Ronzilla

THE DEAD MAN


----------



## DammitChrist

There is 7 minutes left. Undertaker better walk fast lol


----------



## Trophies

DONG


----------



## Headliner

Taker should have came out wearing a Lebron James jersey.:lebron8


----------



## Mordecay

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## the_hound

LONG HAIR TAKER YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ACSplyt

Daddy has come back to Smackdown!!!


----------



## Roxinius

7 minutes left just enough time for half his entrance


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

DammitC said:


> Yep, and Randy Orton in the ring with Edge again :mark:


I just realized I would have been like 7 years old around Wrestlemania 18 lol It is hard to believe it has been that long! Maybe that is why I didn't know or remember that Undertaker and Ric Flair feud it should be interesting when I get to it on the Network. Rated RKO was so good lol!


----------



## wkc_23

By time Taker gets to the ring, smackdown will be over.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

5min.....sigh


----------



## -XERO-

*HE'S NOT WEARING A WIG, GUYS!

HE'S BEEN GROWING HIS HAIR BACK FOR A WHILE NOW! lol*


----------



## Therapy

Can you imagine Ellsworth? A shit local jobber 3 months ago now a shit Smackdown jobber in the same ring as The Undertaker


----------



## ElTerrible

AJ: I´m the LeBron James that runs the place. Go backstage and wait in front of my dressing room.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Undertaker was the guy on Smackdown for a long time. One on one with da Undertaker, Teddy Long was so funny!


----------



## wkc_23

*tips fedora*


----------



## Godway

lol Bray has to feel so small after that line.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Taker v Shane II at WM 33 confirmed.


----------



## the_hound

HE'S BACK HOLY FUCK


----------



## JamesCurtis24

What the fuck!?


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

TAKING SOULS AND DIGGING HOLES!!!!!!!!!! HELL YEAH


----------



## Headliner

TAKING SOULS AND DIGGING HOLES. I marked.:mark::mark:


----------



## Master Bate

Therapy said:


> Can you imagine Ellsworth? A shit local jobber 3 months ago now a shit Smackdown jobber in the same ring as The Undertaker


I've said it before and I'll say it again.

In a way, there's never been a guy that's went from jobber to main event as quickly as Ellsworth. World Title match, and now in the same ring with guys like Taker Shane Ambrose AJ lol.


----------



## Abisial

Please no full time Undertaker...PLEASE


----------



## Erik.

One last full time Taker run would be fucking awesome to be fair :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

That's 200 million dollars in t-shirt sales right there.


----------



## DammitChrist

Undertaker and Edge in the same ring again!!!!! :mark:

Undertaker and AJ Styles in the same ring :mark:

Undertaker and Randy Orton in the same ring again :mark:


----------



## Godway

LOL Taker pissed at the geek chants.


----------



## -XERO-

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Undertaker was the guy on Smackdown for a long time. One on one with da Undertaker, Teddy Long was so funny!


----------



## wkc_23

Man, those chants are cringeworthy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'd kill for an Ambrose/Taker program.


----------



## Therapy

That's it? A pep talk? Jesus christ what a waste..


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Wtf does that mean, Taker is back on a semi-regular basis?


----------



## Erik.

PEP TALK TAKER.


----------



## wwe9391

YES Thank god he didn't start a feud with Orton


----------



## Kabraxal

That was sadly a dud of a segment... it just did not work for me.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

now SD has to lose so The Dead Man can take their souls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound

back to watch dogs 2, see you on saturday for taker over


----------



## Leather Rebel

So... no Taker taking Shane's spot? Dissaponting.


----------



## Clique

Headliner said:


> TAKING SOULS AND DIGGING HOLES. I marked.:mark::mark:


Fuck yes!

Don't give him the :washed treatment yet.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Well that was a bit of a letdown.


----------



## ACSplyt

Maybe Undertaker is back full time for his last run and to put people over too. Wrestlemania, he retires for good.


----------



## Mainboy

wwe9391 said:


> YES Thank god he didn't start a feud with Orton


Only option left is Cena.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn, I thought he would join the team but it sounds like he will semi regular character on TV again.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Undertaker matches and Tag Team matches were his thing lol! :laugh:


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Therapy said:


> That's it? A pep talk? Jesus christ what a waste..


What was he supposed to do? Chokeslam the entire group he came out to support?

And I guess announcing a return doesn't register as big news to you...


----------



## 3ddie93

Thats it? He could have at least tombstoned ellsworth.


----------



## Ronzilla

Im so fucking confused..someone give smackdown extra 15 minutes of tv time dammit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good promo by Taker. Like I thought, he wasn't taking a spot in the SVS match (even though it would make sense) and nothing really happen so the segment as a whole did feel pointless.

Taker though... that's someone who's really over.

I think all this sets up SD losing and Taker starting a WM feud with whoever he feels is responsible.


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan just hugged the Undertaker and ran his ass to Talking Smack in record time :lmao:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well that set up nothing...


----------



## ACSplyt

the_hound said:


> back to watch dogs 2, see you on saturday for taker over


EXACTLY what I'm going to do. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

I imagine that speech was somewhat similar to the one Taker gave Shawn backstage at WM 14.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Smackdown never gets to go over their time like Raw does.


----------



## wwe9391

Mainboy said:


> Only option left is Cena.


fingers crossed


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Taker just basically said he's back for one more run, that's no letdown to me.


----------



## -XERO-

DGenerationMC said:


> Taker v Shane II at WM 33 confirmed.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

God that was awful. Taker was just there for a prep talk? Trying to get them pumped up. So is Undertaker the official cheerleader or #1 fan of Team SD? I thought he was gonna say "Gimme a S. Gimme a M. Gimme an A" and so on and so on :lol.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

I think they cut off whichever commentary person was talking mid sentence


----------



## Banez

I dont mind if Taker is back. Assuming he'l be feuding with Ambrose, Styles and so on.. not with Orton/Wyatt etc. If he can still go, he can go.


----------



## Therapy

JamesCurtis24 said:


> And I guess announcing a return doesn't register as big news to you...


He's not returning.. Same bullshit as The Rocks "I'm never leaving" speech..


----------



## Ace

Well that was horrible.

I think they cut so much from it.

Feeling less excited for the mens SS match after SD.

Well done WWE.


----------



## drougfree

Imagine Undertaker vs AJ STYLES wwe championship at royal rumble :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Clique said:


> Fuck yes!
> 
> Don't give him the :washed treatment yet.


I marked so hard I made that line the Smackdown section description.:lol

Change it back when you like.

Taker's presence is unmatched.


----------



## TickleH

only problem with the booking of the ME is raw getting the up on smackdown this week with no retaliation kind of makes everyone assume smackdown is going to win it..

same could be said with divas but reversed with raw winning that one.


----------



## Phaedra

So ... taker is for real back? like on the road n shit? I doubt that but holy shit.


----------



## Godway

Okay, again, was it necessary to give a jobber battle royal two commercial breaks, then have 50 year old Taker rush to desperately finish a generic "Go get 'em!" promo? Their time management was beyond retarded.


----------



## wwe9391

Taker is 100% gonna compete at the rumble.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Also, I'll believe Taker is back "full-time" when I see it.


----------



## Ace

Godway said:


> Okay, again, was it necessary to give a jobber battle royal two commercial breaks, then have 50 year old Taker rush to desperately finish a generic "Go get 'em!" promo? Their time management was beyond retarded.


 I'm actually less excited for the match after tonight.

Typical WWE fuckery :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Nikki fucked her tooth


----------



## Mainboy

Calling it now 

Undertaker will win the title at RR and cena either wins a number ones contender shot or the rumble match itself but with the rules making if Taker loses he retires, if cena loses he retires.


----------



## wjmrfc

Taker is definitely fighting styles for the title. Royal Rumble in a stadium in Texas..


----------



## Natecore

3ddie93 said:


> Thats it? He could have at least tombstoned ellsworth.


Why would they turn taker heel? That's stupid.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If Team Smackdown wins, Nattie will name 5 of her cats in the honor of SD's women.


----------



## Therapy

wwe9391 said:


> Taker is 100% gonna compete at the rumble.


That's not saying much


----------



## DammitChrist

Becky Lynch getting pumped up XD


----------



## [email protected]

Taker is back for 1 more run. He's ready to go out with a great match


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Very skeptical of Taker having a last legitimate tv plus ppv run. Taker is my favorite modern wrestler and one of my favorites period but ALL THAT WEAR to go on top of the age and the family? The man has absolutely nothing to prove sporting the illustrious career he does. 

If this is true though, just more evidence of the pure love this man has for the business. It'd be a Funk-esque move. Hopefully Taker doesn't leave the ring in a wheelchair one of these nights if true.


----------



## Godway

Ace said:


> I'm actually less excited for the match after tonight.
> 
> Typical WWE fuckery :lmao


A match featuring the HEADBANGERS, BREEZEDANGO, HYPE BROS, ASCENSION, got TWO commercial breaks. What in the world could they be thinking to give this match TWO commercial breaks? It should have been over in three minutes.


----------



## StylesP1

Godway said:


> A match featuring the HEADBANGERS, BREEZEDANGO, HYPE BROS, ASCENSION, got TWO commercial breaks. What in the world could they be thinking to give this match TWO commercial breaks? It should have been over in three minutes.


Don't you DARE put Breezango in the same company as those other teams.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nattie thinks they're playing hockey on Sunday :lol

Fucking Canadian :lmao


----------



## Gimme More

The girls had me :lmao on Talking Smack. Life would be so boring without girls!


----------



## Therapy

Godway said:


> A match featuring the HEADBANGERS, BREEZEDANGO, HYPE BROS, ASCENSION, got TWO commercial breaks. What in the world could they be thinking to give this match TWO commercial breaks? It should have been over in three minutes.


When you're watching the fuckery live it's one thing.. To read it spelled out in words just makes it even worse.. 

Like.. That actually happened.. This is real life..


----------



## PaulHBK

WrestlingOracle said:


> Very skeptical of Taker having a last legitimate tv plus ppv run. Taker is my favorite modern wrestler and one of my favorites period but ALL THAT WEAR to go on top of the age and the family? The man has absolutely nothing to prove sporting the illustrious career he does.
> 
> If this is true though, just more evidence of the pure love this man has for the business. It'd be a Funk-esque move. Hopefully Taker doesn't leave the ring in a wheelchair one of these nights if true.


Well said.


----------



## Phaedra

God Talking Smack is the fucking BOMB.


----------



## Thanks12

That dig Carmella said to Nikki was funny.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Zayn should've been on Smackdown in the first place.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

miz great on talking smack


----------



## Mordecay

Miz is so fucking great


----------



## Ronzilla

look out for me at survivor series holding a i'm ronzilla sign! jk


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

Hillbilly Nikki... Would.


----------



## DammitChrist

Edge on Talking Smack :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Absolutely sad to watch Taker these days. Out of all of the guys from the MNW era, everyone would've thought he'd be the absolute last guy who just can't let go. Very sad and comes off very awkward watching it as it's happening.


----------



## Ace

No doubt SD loses to Raw at SS.

Taker will win the match with AJ at the RR to add stakes to the WM match with Cena.

Cena wins at WM to equal Flair.


----------



## Dolorian

ShowStopper said:


> Absolutely sad to watch Taker these days. Out of all of the guys from the MNW era, everyone would've thought he'd be the absolute last guy who just can't let go. Very sad and comes off very awkward watching it as it's happening.


It is why I just want him to have his retirement match and call it a day.


----------



## DammitChrist

Edge using beard oil


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> No doubt SD loses to Raw at SS.
> 
> Taker going to come for AJ at the RR.


SD losing certainly helps build up some feuds like Ambrose vs Cena (lazy part timer Cena not being part of the team lead to SD losing). And now Taker possibly vs Styles, so there is an upside.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Blood coming out of his.............whatever? :trump


----------



## Headliner

ShowStopper said:


> Absolutely sad to watch Taker these days. Out of all of the guys from the MNW era, everyone would've thought he'd be the absolute last guy who just can't let go. Very sad and comes off very awkward watching it as it's happening.


I don't mind it. Becoming part time in 2011 was the best thing to happen to his character. The absences increased his mystique and his character allows him to age gracefully. Plus Taker's presence is something that nobody on the roster can match. Part of the reason is due to his character and entrance, another part of the reason is because he's one of the last guys from the era of megastars.

I don't mind Taker using his presence to help get other guys over. Nobody is close to Taker's star power except Cena.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ok, there must be a GIF of Renee Young, Daniel Bryan, Edge, and James Ellsworth pumping their fists going "Smackdown! Smackdown! Smackdown!"


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

I wish there was more time, I would have liked if Undertaker actually hyped the guys up individually. Like he first goes to Orton, than Bray, than Dean, than AJ and than Shane. Would have reall help these guys out tbh. I really liked the show however. But there was no buildup to Raw vs SDL, it was mostly a buildup to their individual feuds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Headliner said:


> I don't mind it. Becoming part time in 2011 was the best thing to happen to his character. The absences increased his mystique and his character allows him to age gracefully. Plus Taker's presence is something that nobody on the roster can match. Part of the reason is due to his character and entrance, another part of the reason is because he's one of the last guys from the era of megastars.
> 
> I don't mind Taker using his presence to help get other guys over. Nobody is close to Taker's star power except Cena.


I don't feel like it really adds much to the roster these days, though. I mean, when was the last time he put or got a younger guy over? I'm not even a Bray fan, but beating him at WM without even showing up once during the build to the match just made Bray look like a nerd that wasn't worthy of Taker's time. He beat Punk clean at WM. All of his other matches at WM in recent years are against guys from his era, in his age range; HBK, HHH (2x each), Brock who did beat him, but then WWE did nothing with that 'rub', and a weird feud/match with Shane last year.

They don't really use him well anymore, at least IMO. I think he should've retired right after the HHH HIAC match at WM 28. Would've brought more meaning to the "End of an Era" tagline. Now, he just takes up a spot on the biggest show(s) of the year and is possible he will get a title shot at this upcoming Rumble.


----------



## Ace

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I wish there was more time, I would have liked if Undertaker actually hyped the guys up individually. Like he first goes to Orton, than Bray, than Dean, than AJ and than Shane. Would have reall help these guys out tbh. I really liked the show however. But there was no buildup to Raw vs SDL, it was mostly a buildup to their individual feuds.


 Tonight was a step backwards from last night. I'm thinking more about RR and WM now than I am SS on Sunday. Almost certain AJ walks out on/costs Team SD to piss off Taker.


----------



## PaulHBK

Ace said:


> No doubt SD loses to Raw at SS.
> 
> Taker will win the match with AJ at the RR to add stakes to the WM match with Cena.
> 
> Cena wins at WM to equal Flair.


Could be. If that match gets set for Mania, it'll sadly be the most predictable WM title main event in history and would kill so much interest.


----------



## southrnbygrace

PanopticonPrime said:


> Is Edge preparing for a role on Vikings?


That;s what he said on Talking Smack.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Ace said:


> Tonight was a step backwards from last night. I'm thinking more about RR and WM now than I am SS on Sunday. Almost certain AJ walks out on/costs Team SD to piss off Taker.


Well I hope not, I want SDL to win. I also dont want it because if AJ does do it to piss Taker off, it pretty much guarantees that AJ and Taker are going to feud and I dont want that to be predictable. Now I am thinking more about the Rumble more than anything. And I wish they didnt do that, honestly, they wasted a lot of time with a lot of shit that could have been used for something else. Like take out the 16 man tag match and have the teams just cut a promo. Then have the Mens team cut promos on their counterparts from Raw, like Ambrose hits Roman /Seth, AJ hits KO/Y2J, Bray hits Braun. and Shane hit Steph. That would build up the match more. Also there was no point in Edge other than a nostalgia feeling.

Also, I wanted to add this on the SDL thread because it happened on the show but Charlotte was looking HOT. She was on fire.


----------



## Ace

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Well I hope not, I want SDL to win. I also dont want it because if AJ does do it to piss Taker off, it pretty much guarantees that AJ and Taker are going to feud and I dont want that to be predictable. Now I am thinking more about the Rumble more than anything. And I wish they didnt do that, honestly, they wasted a lot of time with a lot of shit that could have been used for something else. Like take out the 16 man tag match and have the teams just cut a promo. Then have the Mens team cut promos on their counterparts from Raw, like Ambrose hits Roman /Seth, AJ hits KO/Y2J, Bray hits Braun. and Shane hit Steph. That would build up the match more. Also there was no point in Edge other than a nostalgia feeling.


 Disappointed Raw didn't invade either, so not only are they going to win on Sunday, they also made them look like geeks on Raw. And now I'm still more interested in the Rumble :lol Almost certain we're getting AJ-Taker.



PaulHBK said:


> Could be. If that match gets set for Mania, it'll sadly be the most predictable WM title main event in history and would kill so much interest.


 Cena-Taker with the title involved will kill the match as we know Cena will go over to win 16. Without the title, it could go either way.


----------



## Headliner

ShowStopper said:


> I don't feel like it really adds much to the roster these days, though. I mean, when was the last time he put or got a younger guy over? I'm not even a Bray fan, but beating him at WM without even showing up once during the build to the match just made Bray look like a nerd that wasn't worthy of Taker's time. He beat Punk clean at WM. All of his other matches at WM in recent years are against guys from his era, in his age range; HBK, HHH (2x each), Brock who did beat him, but then WWE did nothing with that 'rub', and a weird feud/match with Shane last year.
> 
> They don't really use him well anymore, at least IMO. I think he should've retired right after the HHH HIAC match at WM 28. Would've brought more meaning to the "End of an Era" tagline. Now, he just takes up a spot on the biggest show(s) of the year and is possible he will get a title shot at this upcoming Rumble.


Even though many didn't like it, it made sense for Taker to not show up once during the feud because he had just lost at Wrestlemania. I didn't mind him beating Wyatt. It was his redemption win. A lot of people seem to have this belief that the only way to put someone over is if you lose to someone. Look at how Austin was put over in a losing effort to Bret Hart at Mania 13. Partly because he never tapped, but also because they followed that finish up with good booking by letting Austin run wild.

If WWE actually knew how to book, they could have used Wyatt being in the ring with Taker as a way to let Wyatt run loose on everyone for the next couple months. Instead it was back to the same old Wyatt booking that barely gets him over in the first place.

He helps sell tickets at Mania so I don't mind. The biggest show of the year warrants the biggest stars. Plus there are many old (40's, 50's) fans who stopped watching wrestling and have no idea who anyone on the current roster is but they know who Taker is.


----------



## The_Jiz

Undertaker should've retired years ago.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm not sure on Miz being IC Champ again. On one hand its good to see him with a Title again, and this gets some of his momentum back. But at the same time this loss really hurts Ziggler, and it means that after taking the belt of Miz and doing nothing with him for a month he just ends up right back where he was before. I agree with Otunga though "that we may as well give the Title to Maryse" do it!

Nothing else really felt important though, that big tag match was a mess, the women's stuff was just very generic/typical, though I did enjoy Nikki laying out Charlotte. Takers return was a huge let down, he basically just came out to suck Shanes dick. It was a very underwhelming go home segment for the big PPV match. SDL all got laid out by Super Shield on Raw, and then they all just have a nice little chat on SDL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Headliner said:


> Even though many didn't like it, it made sense for Taker to not show up once during the feud because he had just lost at Wrestlemania. I didn't mind him beating Wyatt. It was his redemption win. A lot of people seem to have this belief that the only way to put someone over is if you lose to someone. Look at how Austin was put over in a losing effort to Bret Hart at Mania 13. Partly because he never tapped, but also because they followed that finish up with good booking by letting Austin run wild.
> 
> If WWE actually knew how to book, they could have used Wyatt being in the ring with Taker as a way to let Wyatt run loose on everyone for the next couple months. Instead it was back to the same old Wyatt booking that barely gets him over in the first place.
> 
> He helps sell tickets at Mania so I don't mind. The biggest show of the year warrants the biggest stars. Plus there are many old (40's, 50's) fans who stopped watching wrestling and have no idea who anyone on the current roster is but they know who Taker is.


Yeah, I should've added that I didn't really have a problem with Taker beating Wyatt so much. I had a bigger problem with him not showing up once during the build. It is true that him not showing up once could be viewed as him selling the loss from the previous year. But it still felt like that hurt the actual feud/build quite a bit, at least IMO. But Bray losing, I don't have that much of a problem with. I'm not surprised at all that they then booked Bray like crap afterwards, though. They could've made the loss and the build with no Taker mean nothing, but instead they just made it more clear after WM that they didn't have big plans for him.

Yeah, he is at WM to help sell tickets. Hell, that's probably the biggest reason these days. I just feel bad for him from his own perspective though because after awhile, you can just see when someone isn't the same performer anymore due to age. It happens to all of them, sadly. Father time is undefeated.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

wtf i thought taker was going to join team smackdown :mj2

also miz winning the ic belt again :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Oh and I forgot to say...

*Jesus Titty Fucking Christ Nikki looked beyond amazing. Her body is ridiculous.*


----------



## Dio Brando

I'm confused on how everyone is saying this kills Ziggler momentum though. Is everybody making the claim the only way Ziggler will only matter to everyone is if he is rocking a title at that moment? I mean Miz did the dirty heel tactics. Everyone is acting as if Ziggler is dead water not because he just lost clean.

I just question why make this decision when Survivor Series is this Sunday other than the fact you add the baby face vs heel element.


----------



## Uptown King

Yeah I think SDL should of been invaded by MNR and have SDL return the favor in getting one over on MNR. If not atleast had them show that they put up a good fight and showed they can go toe to toe and even win too.


----------



## AngryConsumer

If Jericho couldn't hang with Styles in the ring, then how in the FUCK will Taker? 

Don't like where this is headed at all, just to give Cena his "moment."


----------



## Lothario

I missed SD unfortunately but I'm so glad they got the title away from Ziggler. That was such a waste and should have never happened in the first place.



Uptown King said:


> Yeah I think SDL should of been invaded by MNR and have SDL return the favor in getting one over on MNR. If not atleast had them show that they put up a good fight and showed they can go toe to toe and even win too.


You guys should really consider not playing arm chair booker and allow the story to play out. RAW kayfabe had no reason to invade. They cleaned house already and sent the B+ players (in their mind) packing. Bryan explicitly stated on the WWE Universe Address that RAW was now *overconfident* because of that. That *overconfidence* will be why they lose. I'm glad they didn't do predictable 50/50 booking and run the *same exact* segment with the different side standing tall.


If there's anything they should have taught people by now after this Miz title change, it's relax and let them book the show sometimes. SD lost the battle but will likely win the war. Taker gave the group his blessings and when they win, that'll do more for them than standing tall on SD against Kevin Owens in a rehash. Winning the war at SvrS >>> "getting one over" on Smackdown.


----------



## wwetna1

Uptown King said:


> Yeah I think SDL should of been invaded by MNR and have SDL return the favor in getting one over on MNR. If not atleast had them show that they put up a good fight and showed they can go toe to toe and even win too.


Why would Raw invade sd after beating their ass? There's no need for retaliation on their part 


As for Taker, I don't care if he's not on the road or out there every week. But if he wants to show up once a month on tv and to 5-6 ppvs for say 20 days, I'll love it


----------



## domotime2

even on a go home Smackdown delivers something meaningful and unpredictable with a Zigger title loss. love it!



Lothario said:


> I missed SD unfortunately but I'm so glad they got the title away from Ziggler. That was such a waste and should have never happened in the first place.


People are going to complain about the IC being hot-shotted too much, but forget that crap, the belt is where it belongs (kayfabe wise). The Miz is absolutley smoking hot right now, and has done nothing but talk about how much the IC belt means to him, and everyone in the world knows he should've beat Ziggler at No mercy thereby "retiring" ziggler (aka giving him a long vacation and returning him repackaged)


----------



## Rankles75

What is with the WWE's obsession with faces having to fight heels all the time? Ziggler and Zayn could have put on a great match without one of them having to be a heel. Instead, Ziggler looks like a geek again, losing the title just weeks after putting his career on the line to win it, and Miz will look like shit when he drops it to Zayn in a few days. This result helps nobody...


----------



## chronoxiong

So all the Undertaker back came for was to give the Smackdown Live team a pep talk? Ok then. Was nice to see Edge again as his promo skills never miss a beat although he looks seriously old with all the facial hair. I enjoyed the Women's team brawl but felt the Smackdown team was getting punked. That is until Nia Jax did her patented run into the barricade and miss move. One minor gripe I have with the Smackdown Live tag team match was that the Usos seemed force to act as faces again. They were back to their smiling ways and did their launch off the top rope move. I'm sure it will be back to normal after Survivor Series so it's all good.


----------



## Kenny

Rated R Maryse said:


> Oh and I forgot to say...
> 
> *Jesus Titty Fucking Christ Nikki looked beyond amazing. Her body is ridiculous.*


her tooth got fucked up :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

chronoxiong said:


> So all the Undertaker back came for was to give the Smackdown Live team a pep talk? Ok then. Was nice to see Edge again as his promo skills never miss a beat although he looks seriously old with all the facial hair. I enjoyed the Women's team brawl but felt the Smackdown team was getting punked. That is until Nia Jax did her patented run into the barricade and miss move. *One minor gripe I have with the Smackdown Live tag team match was that the Usos seemed force to act as faces again. They were back to their smiling ways and did their launch off the top rope move. I'm sure it will be back to normal after Survivor Series so it's all good.*


Yeah that was awkward, I get that they're all banding together for SDL...but the Usos just went full o nface mode here, and when they did their double suicide dive, it was Chad Gable the guy they've crippled several times recently who held the rope down for them...that made no sense.



King Kenny said:


> her tooth got fucked up :mj2


Yeah...poor Nikki.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My reaction to almost everything NOT involving Alexa on Smackdown :lol

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798735171260416001
She's the only sane one on the team :lmao










 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798726458269138944 So THIS Becky is back eh @Dr. Middy :mj

Bayley just officially put the T back in Hug Life @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798715909359763460


----------



## DoubtGin

Very entertaining show, hope Taker stays because that would be some serious boost in star power for Smackdown.

Bayley taking part in a 5vs1 beatdown though :/


----------



## Asuka842

-You know, if they'd had Bayley just kind of stand there looking unsure of what to do, or help her Raw teammates out after the brawl ended, then that'd have been fine. But this, no WWE. Just no, no, no, and umm, not. Don't give me any of that "brand loyalty" crap, Bayley doesn't do stuff like that, period.

-Miz winning was interesting. Well Sami is likely going to be super-over in Canada, so perhaps they wanted his opponent to be a full-on heel.

-Becky's lack of promo/mic time continues, and she's still being shoved into the background despite being the freaking champion. Kevin Dunn, you're on the list.

-Undertaker is still cool, and Nikki and Alexa are hot.


----------



## Erik.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Yeah Bayley laying the boots in on Nikki made zero sense, she seemed really into it though. I want to think backstaage she at least said "umm guys maybe if I'm the super happy, cheesy babyface I shouldn't attack Nikki" but got shot down.



Legit BOSS said:


> *My reaction to almost everything NOT involving Alexa on Smackdown :lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798735171260416001
> She's the only sane one on the team :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798726458269138944 So THIS Becky is back eh @Dr. Middy :mj
> 
> Bayley just officially put the T in Hug Life @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798715909359763460


Yeah...Becky...yeah.

She was woeful, she's so bad when she's not cutting a serious promo.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Mra22 said:


> Man, rated RKO was awesome


They were but it was a shame they were booked so fucking bad and made to look like utter chumps by DX at every turn and only got fluke wins


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Simply Flawless said:


> They were but it was a shame they were booked so fucking bad and made to look like utter chumps by DX at every turn and only got fluke wins


One of the best tag teams/partnerships I've ever seen in wrestling. They worked so well together and were such despicable heels together. But DX never really put them over.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> *My reaction to almost everything NOT involving Alexa on Smackdown :lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798735171260416001
> She's the only sane one on the team :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798726458269138944 So THIS Becky is back eh @Dr. Middy :mj
> 
> Bayley just officially put the T back in Hug Life @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798715909359763460


Those reactions are amazing. And what dickhead booked Bayley like that? I literally quit watching the second I saw that, I had to convince myself that she wasn't about to flip off the crowd and drink a 6 pack of Hugweisers to turn it back on.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Rated R Maryse said:


> One of the best tag teams/partnerships I've ever seen in wrestling. They worked so well together and were such despicable heels together. But DX never really put them over.


They were treated like a joke and its offensive to me that DX couldn't be fucked to put them over legit even just ONCE...all thru that feud they were booked to seem grossly inferior to the mighty DX and it was a shitty thing to do to Orton and Edge.


----------



## Acezwicker

Rated R Maryse said:


> Yeah Bayley laying the boots in on Nikki made zero sense, she seemed really into it though. I want to think backstaage she at least said "umm guys maybe if I'm the super happy, cheesy babyface I shouldn't attack Nikki" but got shot down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...Becky...yeah.
> 
> She was woeful, she's so bad when she's not cutting a serious promo.


It also doesn't help that Becky's mic is lower than the other girls. Does Every idiot have to be so over dramatic when someone isn't serious all the time? It's the same idiotic bs criticisms when it comes to Ambrose.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Acezwicker said:


> It also doesn't help that Becky's mic is lower than the other girls. Does Every idiot have to be so over dramatic when someone isn't serious all the time? It's the same idiotic bs criticisms when it comes to Ambrose.


Difference is, Ambrose is actually charismatic and has good delivery. Even when they give him awful material to work with, you can still tell he's among the best in the company.

Becky is always awful, regardless of the material. Although to be fair, everyone woman on the roster is atrocious on the mic. It's not just her.


----------



## Acezwicker

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Difference is, Ambrose is actually charismatic and has good delivery. Even when they give him awful material to work with, you can still tell he's among the best in the company.
> 
> Becky is always awful, regardless of the material. Although to be fair, everyone woman on the roster is atrocious on the mic. It's not just her.


Becky the one who changed the future is not charismatic. Jesus christ the loonies are out in full force today. Becky's delivery is actually well polished and easy to understand.

Except no she is not awful when she can get crowds behind her just by speaking that is the sign of good mic skills especially as a face.


----------



## Asuka842

Yeah Becky is very charismatic. Which makes them refusing to give her serious mic/promo time all the more dumb. And her being, an afterthought during this whole thing has been really awful.

Honestly these last two shows encapsulate why I've never really been able to get into the whole Survivor Series concept. It messes with established characterizations/storylines, all for the sake of one gimmick PPV. Am I really supposed to buy that Bayley would do what she did, because I don't. Am I really supposed to buy that Sasha would help out Charlotte, because I don't. Am I really supposed to buy that AJ and Dean would work together on anything, because I don't, and so on and so forth. "Brand loyalty," just doesn't cut it as an explanation for me.


----------



## Acezwicker

It's not even that Becky's non serious stuff is bad it's more people judge it, if it was completely serious so you are never going to like it anyway. 

Give me Becky's light hearted stuff over James Ellsworth anyday.

This whole thing smells like sabotage.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Acezwicker said:


> Becky the one who changed the future is not charismatic. Jesus christ the loonies are out in full force today. Becky's delivery is actually well polished and easy to understand.
> 
> Except no she is not awful when she can get crowds behind her just by speaking that is the sign of good mic skills especially as a face.


She's not. You can cry about it like a whiny bitch, but she's horrendous on the mic, just like every other female on the roster.

The crowds chant for people for a variety of reasons. There are plenty of people who get cheered who suck on the mic - Orton, Styles, Ziggler, Sasha Banks, Bayley, etc.


----------



## Acezwicker

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> She's not. You can cry about it like a whiny bitch, but she's horrendous on the mic, just like every other female on the roster.
> 
> The crowds chant for people for a variety of reasons. There are plenty of people who get cheered who suck on the mic - Orton, Styles, Ziggler, Sasha Banks, Bayley, etc.


It comes off more you don't know what makes someone good on the mic.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Acezwicker said:


> It comes off more you don't know what makes someone good on the mic.


I know good mic work far better than you do. I've been appreciating good mic work longer than you've been alive. Guys like Flair, Austin, The Rock, were my favorite for that exact reason.

Claiming that Becky, or any female on the roster for that matter, is good on the mic is just embarrassing for you.


----------



## Acezwicker

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I know good mic work far better than you do. I've been appreciating good mic work longer than you've been alive. Guys like Flair, Austin, The Rock, were my favorite for that exact reason.
> 
> Claiming that Becky, or any female on the roster for that matter, is good on the mic is just embarrassing for you.


Using the era's of old as a way to prove your point is laughable. Those guys would struggle under the current system.

Not really I guarantee you a lot of the people who are considered good talkers now would thrive on promos in the way they did things in the attitude era because there was more freedom using bullet points instead of scripts.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Acezwicker said:


> Using the era's of old as a way to prove your point is laughable. Those guys would struggle under the current system.
> 
> Not really I guarantee you a lot of the people who are considered good talkers now would thrive on promos in the way they did things in the attitude era because there was more freedom using bullet points instead of scripts.


The Rock is more charismatic than everyone on the roster combined, even "under the current system"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Simply Flawless said:


> They were treated like a joke and its offensive to me that DX couldn't be fucked to put them over legit even just ONCE...all thru that feud they were booked to seem grossly inferior to the mighty DX and it was a shitty thing to do to Orton and Edge.


Yeah that was always ridiculous. Rated RKO were so good, but it just had to be all about DX.



Acezwicker said:


> It also doesn't help that Becky's mic is lower than the other girls. Does Every idiot have to be so over dramatic when someone isn't serious all the time? It's the same idiotic bs criticisms when it comes to Ambrose.


What does her mic have to do with her shitty ass material and woeful delivery?



Acezwicker said:


> Becky the one who changed the future is not charismatic. Jesus christ the loonies are out in full force today. Becky's delivery is actually well polished and easy to understand.
> 
> Except no she is not awful when she can get crowds behind her just by speaking that is the sign of good mic skills especially as a face.


How did she change the future? You want to talk about loonies.

Her delivery can be good, sometimes she can cut a really good promo, not all the time though. And getting the crowds behind you thesedays doesn't rely on mic skills. The fanbase is so smarky thesedays that they just cheer their favourites regardless.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> She's not. You can cry about it like a whiny bitch, but she's horrendous on the mic, just like every other female on the roster.
> 
> The crowds chant for people for a variety of reasons. There are plenty of people who get cheered who suck on the mic - Orton, Styles, Ziggler, Sasha Banks, Bayley, etc.


We get it you hate women. Fuck off. Get some mental health.


----------



## Acezwicker

Rated R Maryse said:


> What does her mic have to do with her shitty ass material and woeful delivery?
> 
> 
> 
> How did she change the future? You want to talk about loonies.
> 
> Her delivery can be good, sometimes she can cut a really good promo, not all the time though. And getting the crowds behind you thesedays doesn't rely on mic skills. The fanbase is so smarky thesedays that they just cheer their favourites regardless.


It alters the pitch to make it more or less appealing. Becky's sounded lower than the others in volume and was heavier in Bass than usual. 

People judge light hearted lines as serious which ruins the joke. Becky wanted to say something serious when Renee was bringing up talking smack about Raw, but was told not to.

To the changed the future part. Up to December, Becky was used to get Charlotte over as a face. The crowd preferred face Becky over Charlotte. Charlotte was failing as a face in the Charlotte/Paige feud to the point she had to turn heel. 

The original plan for Royal Rumble was Charlotte/Sasha/Paige with Charlotte pinning Paige to set up Charlotte/Sasha at Wrestlemania because Vince saw Sasha vs Charlotte in person at NXT San Jose and that was the match that got him into women's wrestling. 

Sasha got a knee injury and couldn't come back it in time and Paige got a concussion so Becky was brought in as a substitute.

They didn't expect Becky/ Charlotte to do so well so Becky was added to the Wrestlemania match.

Selling a crowd and getting the crowd behind you when you speak that is quite a skill and relies on being good on the mic especially as a babyface. I don't think people realize this when it comes to face promoing. Becky's main fan base are women and kids. Smarks are the minority with her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Acezwicker said:


> It alters the pitch to make it more or less appealing. Becky's sounded lower than the others in volume and was heavier in Bass than usual.
> 
> People judge light hearted lines as serious which ruins the joke. Becky wanted to say something serious when Renee was bringing up talking smack about Raw, but was told not to.
> 
> To the changed the future part. Up to December, Becky was used to get Charlotte over as a face. The crowd preferred face Becky over Charlotte. Charlotte was failing as a face in the Charlotte/Paige feud to the point she had to turn heel.
> 
> The original plan for Royal Rumble was Charlotte/Sasha/Paige with Charlotte pinning Paige to set up Charlotte/Sasha at Wrestlemania because Vince saw Sasha vs Charlotte in person at NXT San Jose and that was the match that got him into women's wrestling.
> 
> Sasha got a knee injury and couldn't come back it in time and Paige got a concussion so Becky was brought in as a substitute.
> 
> They didn't expect Becky/ Charlotte to do so well so Becky was added to the Wrestlemania match.
> 
> Selling a crowd and getting the crowd behind you when you speak that is quite a skill and relies on being good on the mic especially as a babyface. I don't think people realize this when it comes to face promoing. Becky's main fan base are women and kids. Smarks are the minority with her.


Its not about people judging her jokes/puns seriously, its more that her jokes/puns work under the guise that they are so bad that they're good, but sometimes they are just plain old bad. Most of the time really.

And thats all just dirt sheet speculation, there's been hundreds if not thousands of rumours started with no facts behind them. All that stuff just sounds like people coming to a conclusion that she must have forced her way into the spotlight simply because she wasn't pushed megahard like Charlotte and Sasha. But not everyone should be pushed megahard, most shouldn't. Slow, gradual builds like what Becky got are better than in your face superwoman booking. 

And the success/popularity of Paige, Sasha, Rollins, Cesaro, etc. speaks volumes about how importantly mic skills are viewed thesedays. You dont actually need them to have people pay attention to your words because people just mark out for these wrestlers regardless.


----------



## Acezwicker

Rated R Maryse said:


> Its not about people judging her jokes/puns seriously, its more that her jokes/puns work under the guise that they are so bad that they're good, but sometimes they are just plain old bad. Most of the time really.
> 
> And thats all just dirt sheet speculation, there's been hundreds if not thousands of rumours started with no facts behind them. All that stuff just sounds like people coming to a conclusion that she must have forced her way into the spotlight simply because she wasn't pushed megahard like Charlotte and Sasha. But not everyone should be pushed megahard, most shouldn't. Slow, gradual builds like what Becky got are better than in your face superwoman booking.
> 
> And the success/popularity of Paige, Sasha, Rollins, Cesaro, etc. speaks volumes about how importantly mic skills are viewed thesedays. You dont actually need them to have people pay attention to your words because people just mark out for these wrestlers regardless.


It comes off endearing because it's organic and not something forced. Becky is like that in real life so it can come off as endearing. 

They first teased Sasha vs Charlotte at Battleground the first ppv that Sasha, Charlotte and Becky were at. 

For last December's live events it was advertised as Sasha vs Charlotte vs Paige and Becky wasn't advertised. Sasha's knee injury happened in a match with Becky in Brooklyn or she was working through it. Charlotte gave Paige a concussion at a live event.

They made sure Charlotte was very protective of Becky when they were together. Vince was at Nxt San Jose.

Becky should start getting booked stronger at Survivor Series. Superwoman booking ain't bad it easily portrays the performer as above average.

Usually it's about how you speak not what you speak that determines what works or not. That's where charisma comes in.


----------

